# MELS. NEW ADVENTURES



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

Ok ya all going to have to give me some time to get this  on a thred for mel , really brain  fog has not lifted....but this is my good morning face from our man mel, lol
I have to laugh at the pictures of Mel and Missy, Missy weighs 85 lbs and looks like a midget next to Mel !


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

So since  i am sitting here i thought i would write some of my stuff...after unloading the truck and looking at the new fencing, i came inside and noticed that the bathroom stunk to high heaven....i had changed the shavings for the chicks on thursday before i left, and left list for Dh to change e/o day...he forgot...ughhhh. and by now they are flying out of the tub, lol and my country  raised man  was clueless on what to do...so job one as i came into the house...welcome home chicken poo !
As you who have read my journal know we have had our trials and issues with Missy  and sophie....was thinking of a LGD, but came to the conclusion that our dogs could be our  protection and alert once they started sleeping on the back porch......that has worked out excellent and to the benifit of the dogs and the humans.
   When I read about joes passing i was in shock like everyone...., heartbroken , sadness and disbelief....and I felt so sad for Mel.as i am sure everyone did. Mel and elf were his family, his companions, they knew when he wasn't  feeling well, and when he was cooking something yummy...they were his full time pals.
As I read the comments people were posting, Mel kept being brought up, what will happen to Mel, many wished they had space for Mel, some were too far away to go get him...and most of all ...I believe we wanted to keep him amoung us as a part of holding on to our friend joe.
I had been crying and was reading some of the comments to my husband about Mel...but I knew that only a miracle would have to happen for all of that to come together......
Then I received a pm asking if I would consider giving Mel a home.....my heart saw it as a sign, my husband saw me as a crazy woman,,,,,i knew he  would not do well with a transport company and flying him would be too stressfull for him as his entire world has fallen apart.....so some texts went back and forth, and the contract issue came up and i passed my phone number onto joes family and SBC.... i wasn't  going to chase after this, if he is ment to be here it will happen....
SBC asked me "what do you expect of Mel"...my answer was simple..., for him to grieve if he needs to , for him to be the best dog that he can be and if he wants a job i can give him one, and if he just wants to play and lay on the porch and have inside time...its all good......so friday after the ear dr. I headed out to Texas, ....i had just found out that the only type of hearing decice that may work will cost six thousand dollars....ummm, don't  have that in my sock draw so will have to do credit card debt.
Somehow, not looking for another dog, and having a platefull already.....Mel has found his way here and we welcome him with wide open arms.....I just hope our friend latestarter approves, because i feel like Mel was guided here......and we feel so blessed to have him with us.
As a side note i did get some of Mels daddys unwashed man funked up clothes to give to mel to keep his smell and make the transition easier and he most likly will get them today as he isn't  eating much...not depressed,  just a little bummed out...so daddy smell should perk him up a bit i hope.
 So Good morning to you all.... and i hope you have a awesome day....this trio of canines will be keeping me busy today as we walk boundaries  and talk about Mel being the alpha instead of Missy.....he has already told her but till he starts licking her ears again she is still thinking she is top dog.....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 5, 2019)

Sure hope he adjusts well and just remember....Joe use to run around "commando".......


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 59000


Awww!  My heart just melted to see that sweet boy’s face again.  I am SO happy he has gone to such a wonderful home.  I know he is going to be very happy there.

DH and I went to visit Brandy, Joey and Elf yesterday evening. They are really missing Mel, but they know he has gone to a good home, and that makes them happy.

Elf is still his lovable self. It was so sweet!  When I walked in the door, he came toward the door, as happy and bouncy as always, but when he realized it was me, he started squealing and dancing around with even more joy.  That made me so happy.  I just love that boy, and am so happy he is going to his own happy home with Joey.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2019)

Joe often said that Mel didn’t always have a big appetite. These dogs don’t eat what you would think they would. He loses weight in the summer and picks it back up in the winter. A kiddie wading pool would be a good summer activity for Mel. I know he is probably confused, misses his Daddy, and how do you explain that to a dog? Mel will take a little time,but with all the love that he is receiving, he will respond and be ok. 
P. S. BJ said he really enjoyed meeting you, one helluva lady!


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm glad you got home safe! Got a little teary eyed seeing that first pic of Mel. Joey and I are so happy he is with you and has room to enjoy himself but we miss him. Can't wait to see more how things go.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Joe often said that Mel didn’t always have a big appetite. These dogs don’t eat what you would think they would. He loses weight in the summer and picks it back up in the winter. A kiddie wading pool would be a good summer activity for Mel. I know he is probably confused, misses his Daddy, and how do you explain that to a dog? Mel will take a little time,but with all the love that he is receiving, he will respond and be ok.
> P. S. BJ said he really enjoyed meeting you, one helluva lady!



Lol.....that was fun, the time was wayyyyy to short but we did make it happen. Bj is a trip and i just loved him, great catch there Bay !!!!
I had read about the food so i am not worried, just want the day to arrive when he is in his own and feeling froggy !  We already have a pool for the dogs for the summer ...
Mel was rolling and stretching out on his back this morning in the livingroom, he has made himself at home...
Oh, fecals came back on nubians, excellent  results so the zoo grows more saturday i believe , thats if the pregnant one kids, i dont want her moved till that is done so he has agreed to wait.
Queenie pulled her fur yesterday so i need to throw some clothes on and see if we got more bunnies !!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

LatestartersDaughter said:


> I'm glad you got home safe! Got a little teary eyed seeing that first pic of Mel. Joey and I are so happy he is with you and has room to enjoy himself but we miss him. Can't wait to see more how things go.



There is nonthing that i can say to you Brandy that can erase the pain you are feeling, it goes into the core of your body.....but from my heart i promise you that Mel will adjust, and thrive here and live a happy safe life. You are welcome to fly down here when you want a vacation and come for a good time and vist Mels world, i have a strong suspicion  he will be "joe run the show " i can already see it comming, lol
And only time, ......sometimes lots of time..... will ease the pain of your loss of your dad.......
Please give my "lemon head" buddy a big hug.....and  i am sending you big hugs and kisses,  barb
Thank you for letting Mel come here with us


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

All 5 foot 3inch of leon was in shock when he saw Mels size....but it was instant love, photo back porch lol


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 5, 2019)

COOL photo!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> COOL photo!


Watching Missy and Mel is a riot, Mel is going to make that girl his, lol....he licks her ears and eyes and big tough Missy drools and melts


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 5, 2019)

My heart is so happy that Mel has found a new home with you @B&B Happy goats !


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 5, 2019)

I have no doubt that Joe approves and for what it's worth I'm very happy Mel's life can get back to normal.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Watching Missy and Mel is a riot, Mel is going to make that girl his, lol....he licks her ears and eyes and big tough Missy drools and melts


    Awww, that is soooo sweet!  It shows that Mel is fitting in nicely!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

The above picture has to be my favorite,  it was taken yesterday  in Pensacola  Florida...they wouldn't  let me bring Mel any closer to the airplane , but i still like the shot, the part you can not see says UNITED STATES NAVY


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> The above picture has to be my favorite,  it was taken yesterday  in Pensacola  Florida...they wouldn't  let me bring Mel any closer to the airplane , but i still like the shot, the part you can not see says UNITED STATES NAVY



If you had looked north and just across the bay, you could have seen my old house.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

Mel went out and did the chores with me, he wasn't  at all phased by the rabbits, and when he went into the goat yard he was a champ....calm, checked out his borders, gave the goats space and said "don't  worry ladies, big  Mel is here to protect you" .... i swear i thought they swooned...or maby that was shock trying  to figure out what a horse was doing in their area....but it sure was funny to watch !


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> If you had looked north and just across the bay, you could have seen my old house.


Wish i had known that, i would of taken a picture and sent it to you


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> As a side note i did get some of Mels daddys unwashed man funked up clothes to give to mel to keep his smell and make the transition easier and he most likly will get them today as he isn't eating much...not depressed, just a little bummed out...so daddy smell should perk him up a bit i hope.


Mel will need time to adjust and I'm sure he will adjust fine. You can always cook him a turkey dinner to cheer him up a bit. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure hope he adjusts well and just remember....Joe use to run around "commando".......


Are you saying @B&B Happy goats would have to start walking around "commando"?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 5, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Are you saying @B&B Happy goats would have to start walking around "commando"?



That I gotta see!  (After all, I like to stalk people. )


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Mel will need time to adjust and I'm sure he will adjust fine. You can always cook him a turkey dinner to cheer him up a bit.
> 
> 
> Are you saying @B&B Happy goats would have to start walking around "commando"?


I
We ALREADY DO, AND I SIT ON MY BACK PORCH NAKED...LOL...


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> The above picture has to be my favorite,  it was taken yesterday  in Pensacola  Florida...they wouldn't  let me bring Mel any closer to the airplane , but i still like the shot, the part you can not see says UNITED STATES NAVY


Cool shot!  That’s crazy, why couldn’t Mel get any closer to the jet? What was he going to do?  Blow it up???


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 5, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> That I gotta see! (After all, I like to stalk people. )





B&B Happy goats said:


> We ALREADY DO, AND I SIT ON MY BACK PORCH NAKED...LOL...


Then STA should already know that! He's good at stalking people.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> Cool shot!  That’s crazy, why couldn’t Mel get any closer to the jet? What was he going to do?  Blow it up???



Probably afraid he could fly it, lol....i think his size was a bit overwhelming  to them  and that wasn't  a dog area..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

He likes all animals, lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

Long day and i need a nap !


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks like he has made himself comfy in the new area...so Glad things are going well!!.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looks like he has made himself comfy in the new area...so Glad things are going well!!.....



Thank you, he has settled in very well, anytime i go out to the goat yard he is right by my side and so darn cool about all the diffrent animals....he is a amazing creature,  and i see a bond blooming with Mel and leon, Mel has started laying next to him and comming to him for hugs...it is so awesome to watch


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 5, 2019)

B&B i'm so happy that mel is settling in with youall.  I can see him being happy at your place and that makes me very happy.  and I know joe is smiling seeing mel stretched out on the floor in your living room.    thank you so much for opening your heart and home to that big lug.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 5, 2019)

Seeing Mel settling in!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 5, 2019)

goatgurl said:


> B&B i'm so happy that mel is settling in with youall.  I can see him being happy at your place and that makes me very happy.  and I know joe is smiling seeing mel stretched out on the floor in your living room.    thank you so much for opening your heart and home to that big lug.


That big lug is a creature like no other i have ever met...he is one special boy for sure.....i feel like he belongs to all of us, joey, Brandy and his BYH family....i feel honored to have him with us, thank you for your kind remarks, hugs to you


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 5, 2019)

Everything Joe wrote about Mel reminded me of our Maisy.  They are unique and a pleasure to partner with.  You have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2019)

This makes me smile. Mel is home.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have to laugh at the pictures of Mel and Missy, Missy weighs 85 lbs and looks like a midget next to Mel !


Um, Barb, this is because Missy IS a midget compared to Mel. Has Mel stood up on his hind legs yet? I remember a picture Joe put up with Mel next to a door, not specifically to show how big he was but my thought was "How many dogs stand shoulder height to door knobs?"


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2019)

Mel can lay his head on the kitchen counter, and has VERY good manners!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 5, 2019)

That's probably why Joe spoiled him with food so much, it was a reward for not taking an entire turkey off the counter


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Um, Barb, this is because Missy IS a midget compared to Mel. Has Mel stood up on his hind legs yet? I remember a picture Joe put up with Mel next to a door, not specifically to show how big he was but my thought was "How many dogs stand shoulder height to door knobs?"


If and when Mel stands on his hind legs i will try to get a picture...but he sure does make Missy look like a wee little thing  Bruce !


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

Good morning, we are going to leons dr in Gainsville this morning.....i am going to leave Mel in the house, i think reality has set in and he goes to the outside gates this morning and won't  come when called.....last night he did not  eat again, but when i had a english muffin, he was in my face waiting for his half.....
MELS real adjustment period has started, and i feel sad for him......but we will work through this together.....if anyone has any ideas on how to help him, please feel free to share them.
Until i know he fully understands this is his home he will not be outside without supervision.......looks like we have alot of outside time ahead of us , lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

They all know Mel is sad today, i had put some of joes clothes out for him last night....that may of been the problem .they are put away now....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2019)

Awww.....they are trying to comfort him. Give Mel a hug from his aunt Baymule. He is going to need a lot of attention and I know he is in a good place to get that. He can walk over the fence, you may have to run a hot wire. Joe used to leave him outside with plenty of food and water and be gone for a couple of days. Mel didn't know that he could go over the fence. But when he got goats and decided to keep Mel with them, Mel showed that he had other ideas. He KNOWS that he can go over the fence.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Awww.....they are trying to comfort him. Give Mel a hug from his aunt Baymule. He is going to need a lot of attention and I know he is in a good place to get that. He can walk over the fence, you may have to run a hot wire. Joe used to leave him outside with plenty of food and water and be gone for a couple of days. Mel didn't know that he could go over the fence. But when he got goats and decided to keep Mel with them, Mel showed that he had other ideas. He KNOWS that he can go over the fence.



Just got off the phone with SBC.....we talked about his diet and the depression.....yes i have to have a talk with him for sure and comfort him. We also talked about all the intact dogs in our area and Mel will be getting nutered shortly for his safety,  i sure wish people would take better care of their animals. That dang dog that i pepper sprayed came back again.....if she is in the yard when i get home, well you know how that will end up....hate doing it but........thanks Bay, will give our boy a big one for you...hugs barb


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2019)

SSS

Shoot Shovel Shutup


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

MEL, Miissy and Sophie were in the house alone for 9 hours, we didn't  expect the procedure  at the dr.to be that long...anyhow the three of them were perfect...the house was intact and no mess...
Mel hadn't  been eating much so I cooked the three of them dinner...Mel ate everything and licked the bowl clean, lol
The above picture is Mel and Missy chasing off the pit dog that keeps asking for a deep hole...i will have to take care of that tommrow as Mel was quite pissed  and was about to go over the gate after it,  thankfully he listened  when i said NO MEL....such a good boy
We also had a talk with him and explained  that this is his home and where he now belongs, he sighed as i hugged him then licked my face 
About a half hour later i looked out the window and leon was talking to Mel, as i watched Mel looked up at him, wagged his tail and they hugged. ....Mel now knows this is his new home...


----------



## GypsyG (Mar 6, 2019)

I've been so busy lately that I have been behind on my BYH reading... I some how missed the memo that Mel was going to live with you!  

That is awesome that he is staying in the BYH family!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> I've been so busy lately that I have been behind on my BYH reading... I some how missed the memo that Mel was going to live with you!
> 
> That is awesome that he is staying in the BYH family!



He had to stay in the BYH family.....lol......I mean it when i say...you meet this creature and you will never forget him,  he is a awesomeness  to the max ....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm thinking Mel could be over that fence in 1/4 second if he wanted to. Best to keep on as you have, out only when supervised. It does seem he is fitting in pretty darn well. Adding a dog to 2 other dogs doesn't always go easily.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I'm thinking Mel could be over that fence in 1/4 second if he wanted to. Best to keep on as you have, out only when supervised. It does seem he is fitting in pretty darn well. Adding a dog to 2 other dogs doesn't always go easily.



Adding Mel- has been a positive for our two girls....however we are keeping Mel under pretty strict guidence for fear he may jump ship and wander back to Texas...so his outside time is with us or he has the back porch...we walk the fence lines several times a day and i tell him this is hiis to watch, and he loves going to do the feeding of the animals and will sit with the goats....it will take some time but it is going better than i expected....he actually let me lay on the floor and hug him tonight and put his front leg over me and licked my face , lol
And i will be calling vet tommrow to schedule  his nutering  and getting him micro chipped as he has no ID on him ...I may take a permanent  marker and put his name address and phone number on him on his underside some place.....can not lose him !


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 6, 2019)

Walmart has those ID engraving machines that makes tags so you can put all of your contact info to add to his collar. I'm sure other places do also but we are variety of stores deprived here. 

I followed SBC's comments on what and how to talk to Maisy when we brought her home and she was ours the day she got here so it does definitely work.  She literally went from being a skittish confused animal to totally bonded in 24 hours.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

He hasn't gotten a collar yet...it's on my catch up list, lol....besides, people around here would just remove collar and take Mel, I don't want to tattoo him, but he needs permanent ID for sure


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> MEL, Miissy and Sophie were in the house alone for 9 hours, we didn't  expect the procedure  at the dr.to be that long...anyhow the three of them were perfect...the house was intact and no mess...
> Mel hadn't  been eating much so I cooked the three of them dinner...Mel ate everything and licked the bowl clean, lol
> The above picture is Mel and Missy chasing off the pit dog that keeps asking for a deep hole...i will have to take care of that tommrow as Mel was quite pissed  and was about to go over the gate after it,  thankfully he listened  when i said NO MEL....such a good boy
> We also had a talk with him and explained  that this is his home and where he now belongs, he sighed as i hugged him then licked my face
> About a half hour later i looked out the window and leon was talking to Mel, as i watched Mel looked up at him, wagged his tail and they hugged. ....Mel now knows this is his new home...


This gave me goosebumps. How sweet!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 6, 2019)

Baymule said:


> This gave me goosebumps. How sweet!



It sure is a special feeling being accepted by such a magnificent creature ....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 6, 2019)

So glad to see Mel has found such a great HOME.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

Got my first official  goodmorning greeting  from Mel when I staggered into the living room this morning, ....he had just come in from outside came up to where I was sitting still half asleep ...and gave me a full face drooling lick to say hello....that yummy slimy drooling kiss...ment the world to me !


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 7, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We also had a talk with him and explained that this is his home and where he now belongs, he sighed as i hugged him then licked my face
> About a half hour later i looked out the window and leon was talking to Mel, as i watched Mel looked up at him, wagged his tail and they hugged. ....Mel now knows this is his new home...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

Mel will be going to get nutered on wednesday March 13th and get caught up on his shots....as his last shots were done in 2017, the cost of nutering him is $220 plus his shots
I am going to just put it out here...if anyone would care to contribute to the cause please pm me....thanks barb


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

Finally  made Mel content.....we removed the fencing, so now we can just open the gate and Mel enters his happy place....out with the goats and one loose rooster and two fluffy butt chickens.....he doesn't  bother any of them, just walks the boundry, finds his shade spot and lays down. He is getting better each day at comming when called and sure loves his good boy hugs.....what a great dog.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

gotta love a smiling Mel


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 7, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 59166     gotta love a smiling Mel


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> He hasn't gotten a collar yet...it's on my catch up list, lol....besides, people around here would just remove collar and take Mel, I don't want to tattoo him, but he needs permanent ID for sure


Might need 2 collars linked together, he is a big dog 

Could be useful to get him chipped and tattooed. Kinda hard to have someone (or you) look at a dog and read the chip it may or may not have. A tattoo is easy to see.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Might need 2 collars linked together, he is a big dog
> 
> Could be useful to get him chipped and tattooed. Kinda hard to have someone (or you) look at a dog and read the chip it may or may not have. A tattoo is easy to see.



I orderded him a collar today and a tag with all information, will be having him microchipped and am going to shave a small area on his underside and use permanent  ink to put information.....that way I can id him or police could if proof was needed...going to cover all bases...don't  think the vet does tatting, but will ask. Thank you for the suggestions Bruce...I can't  protect this boy enough....total love going on here
Oh, his neck size measured 25 inches, lol....jeffers sells that size, lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

I think DD1's waist is 22", she's a little thing (and will be 26 on Saturday).


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I think DD1's waist is 22", she's a little thing (and will be 26 on Saturday).



That size will sure change after she makes you a grampy someday !
Tell her HAPPY BITHDAY from B&B Happy goats


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't say that! If I were a grampy I'd be OLD!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Don't say that! If I were a grampy I'd be OLD!




Not if you were a grampy at thirty


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Don't say that! If I were a grampy I'd be OLD!


I'm a Mamaw and I'm NOT old!  I just got a lot of birthdays?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I'm a Mamaw and I'm NOT old!  I just got a lot of birthdays?



Your not a old Mamaw because your so "durn" good at goat rodeo's


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 7, 2019)

seeing mel smile makes me smile.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm so glad he is fitting in with you and Leon! I had no doubt he would be fine with the animals. Elf would annoy him to no end and he would just stand there or walk away. He can have a mind of his own when it comes to wandering. He slipped out of the gate on me and ran down the back pasture. Dad was yelling for him and he could have cared less. Dad and Joey jumped in the truck to get to the tree line catch up with him. He has jumped the fence a couple times but that was only to get to the house, never to escape. I'd like to tell you not to worry but considering the situation I guess you have to. I think I love seeing the pics, I miss him so much! Hard to tell if it makes me miss him more! I do know he has wonderful new home though, thank you so much for loving him like we do!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 7, 2019)

LatestartersDaughter said:


> I'm so glad he is fitting in with you and Leon! I had no doubt he would be fine with the animals. Elf would annoy him to no end and he would just stand there or walk away. He can have a mind of his own when it comes to wandering. He slipped out of the gate on me and ran down the back pasture. Dad was yelling for him and he could have cared less. Dad and Joey jumped in the truck to get to the tree line catch up with him. He has jumped the fence a couple times but that was only to get to the house, never to escape. I'd like to tell you not to worry but considering the situation I guess you have to. I think I love seeing the pics, I miss him so much! Hard to tell if it makes me miss him more! I do know he has wonderful new home though, thank you so much for loving him like we do!



You can't  help but love Mel...he has a old wise soul.....i am going to ID that boy every way possible  and we don't  let him out without one of us in the yard with him. At night i cover the dog door and lock the screen door on the porch so they are outside sleeping, but Mel can't  got outside alone....i will know when he is positively  mentally  home. Till then he is kept with a watchfull eye. I do think that after his hormones adjust when he is fixed, that may help a little.
Please share some pictures of your fur baby with us


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Not if you were a grampy at thirty


I didn't even get married until I was 34, first baby at 37 minus a day, second at 39.


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 7, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can't  help but love Mel...he has a old wise soul.....i am going to ID that boy every way possible  and we don't  let him out without one of us in the yard with him. At night i cover the dog door and lock the screen door on the porch so they are outside sleeping, but Mel can't  got outside alone....i will know when he is positively  mentally  home. Till then he is kept with a watchfull eye. I do think that after his hormones adjust when he is fixed, that may help a little.
> Please share some pictures of your fur baby with us



Always happy to show off Teddy. And as a bonus I have a pic of Mel at 4 months old


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 7, 2019)

Most vets do tattooing. They have a set similar to what you order online with the green ink.

Vet I worked for used to use a dental tool dipped in the ink to jab a hole in pup’s ears when it was an identical litter. He then used his finger dipped in some ink to smear over the site with some pressure to reinforce the tattoo. the  Ex. Golden Retriever pups- no way for owner to distinguish (no comment)...4M/4F...Male 1- one dot right ear, Male 2- one dot left ear, Male 3- two dots right ear, Male 4- 2 dots left ear. I never saw him do more than three dots in one ear in a small triangle but obvious dots. If the litter number required creativity, he’d do a dot or two in both ears and create more options with those variations.


----------



## Carla D (Mar 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I didn't even get married until I was 34, first baby at 37 minus a day, second at 39.


Shoot! You were just a young buck when you got married and a young buck still when you had your second child. I waited until I was 39 to marry and 42 to have a baby. You were a spring chick.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Most vets do tattooing. They have a set similar to what you order online with the green ink.
> 
> Vet I worked for used to use a dental tool dipped in the ink to jab a hole in pup’s ears when it was an identical litter. He then used his finger dipped in some ink to smear over the site with some pressure to reinforce the tattoo. the  Ex. Golden Retriever pups- no way for owner to distinguish (no comment)...4M/4F...Male 1- one dot right ear, Male 2- one dot left ear, Male 3- two dots right ear, Male 4- 2 dots left ear. I never saw him do more than three dots in one ear in a small triangle but obvious dots. If the litter number required creativity, he’d do a dot or two in both ears and create more options with those variations.



I will call them today and ask them if they can do that, but we are in hicksville USA...sure would be nice, thank you


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

@LatestartersDaughter ....awwwww Teddy looks like a snugglebug !  Thank you for posting his pictures.  I just showed leon the picture of Mel...he said "i have some photo paper if you want to make a copy of that and frame it ".....we don't  even have any FRAMED pictures of our other two dogs  I think leon is liking Mels male presence  within a mini farm of all females other than him, the cat and Mel thank you so much


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I will call them today and ask them if they can do that, but we are in hicksville USA...sure would be nice, thank you



I Called the vet and asked.....
Yupper freakin Hicksville  USA...NO WE WOULD NEVER TATTOO  A DOG...why would you want to she asked ?
Ummm, lets get into the real world, for permanent  identity  of owner that can not be removed !!!..... oh , that would be cruel,  she said.....me...how is it cruel if the dog is sedated while you are nutering him......?
Her....well we just don't  believe in it.......no but you will cut a dogs ears, dock a perfectly fine tail and remove a cats claws....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2019)

What a 'effing idiot. I would find another vet. I used to tattoo my rabbits, it was required to show, register and just about everything except slaughter. Find a livestock vet.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh, his neck size measured 25 inches, lol.


He is so big! 



Bruce said:


> I think DD1's waist is 22", she's a little thing (and will be 26 on Saturday).


Happy Birthday to your DD1! My youngest sister's birthday as well on Saturday, she will be 37. DH turns 50 next Monday. 



Bruce said:


> Don't say that! If I were a grampy I'd be OLD!


You don't have to be old to be a grampy. But you are old.


----------



## RollingAcres (Mar 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> that would be cruel





B&B Happy goats said:


> but you will cut a dogs ears, dock a perfectly fine tail and remove a cats claws....



Why would it be? They can stick a microchip in a dog and do what you said above but tattooing them is cruel? Makes no sense.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

Most likly real reason i can think of...no body around this area would spend money to get it done, so there is no $$$ in it for them....
I will be having a conversation  with the vet herself...and explain  my reasons why i am considering going else where.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 8, 2019)

I agree that is ridiculous. With all the "procedures" they do that are "optional" to livestock and pets and she is balking at a tattoo 

Tail docking, ear cropping, declawing, removing genitalia(neuter/spay), microchip, muling, debeaking, pinioning, dubbing, etc, etc.... give me a D*** break!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh my gosh  how Mel makes us laugh....i was out cleaning the chicken yard and the "funeral neighbor's  wife" (the idiot that makes goat noises at me ) was in her pj's  feeding the pigs., she and i noticed each other and waved hello then she saw Mel.....she came to the fence line just as Mel saw her Mel  started barking at her. I told him it was ok, that is her property and he was a good boy....Mel was sitting....when she got within six feet Mel gave her a stern warning and then plopped his elbows on top of the fence to show his size....she almost had heart failure and i almost died laughing because it was soooo funny, she asked if he would bite and i said he sure would if anyone  tresspassed or botherd me...you may want to warn you husband about making the goat sounds, sure would hate to see Mel go over the fence thinking he was trying to protect his herd from danger...she said she would pass the message on and as she walked away she said....that is one big arse dog....  DH and i have not be able to stop laughing all day.....
Gosh Mel....you really are perfect


----------



## Bruce (Mar 8, 2019)

Mel kinda grew some, eh Brandy? Looks like you have 2 love bugs at your house, bet they both missed you



Carla D said:


> You were a spring chick.


 I always thought I was a rooster. 
I better check.
Yep, rooster.



RollingAcres said:


> You don't have to be old to be a grampy. But you are old.


You callin' me OLD??? 
Why I otta ...

Well OK, I am getting up there. I was 25 when your younger sister was born. Yeah, guess I'm old.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 9, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 59166     gotta love a smiling Mel


Now THAT’s the Mel I have been waiting to see!!!   I have thought he looked sad, since we all realized Joe wasn’t coming home.  It makes me SO happy to see him smile again!!!  Leon seems to be the trick for making Mel happy again, as I know he was with Joe.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 9, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh my gosh  how Mel makes us laugh....i was out cleaning the chicken yard and the "funeral neighbor's  wife" (the idiot that makes goat noises at me ) was in her pj's  feeding the pigs., she and i noticed each other and waved hello then she saw Mel.....she came to the fence line just as Mel saw her Mel  started barking at her. I told him it was ok, that is her property and he was a good boy....Mel was sitting....when she got within six feet Mel gave her a stern warning and then plopped his elbows on top of the fence to show his size....she almost had heart failure and i almost died laughing because it was soooo funny, she asked if he would bite and i said he sure would if anyone  tresspassed or botherd me...you may want to warn you husband about making the goat sounds, sure would hate to see Mel go over the fence thinking he was trying to protect his herd from danger...she said she would pass the message on and as she walked away she said....that is one big arse dog....  DH and i have not be able to stop laughing all day.....
> Gosh Mel....you really are perfect


OMG!  That is just TOO funny!!! Now maybe that JERK will stay on his property, where he belongs, and stop being so ob_noxious_ with the goat sounds.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> OMG!  That is just TOO funny!!! Now maybe that JERK will stay on his property, where he belongs, and stop being so ob_noxious_ with the goat sounds.


 
He mimmicks the donkeys  next door too....
And you are so right about leon and Mel.....there is a strong bond forming that i have no intention of interupting....the "guy's  both need a buddy"


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 9, 2019)

That is SO awesome!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)

MEL is Mr. Alert, Mr. In charge and Mac Daddy around here....three times a day he has to make his rounds to check on the boundaries,  and the animals......he has not been allowed into the chicken area where "she devil" the goat happily has her home and bird friends that she does get along with.
However today as i went into the gated area  Mel managed to get past me and walked right in to check out that area as it belongs to him and he was going to mark it with his scent ! I thought for sure she devil was going to go crazy and do something insane...but Mel just walked around the chickens and the goat , marked his area , checked it out and went back out cool calm and collected like he has been here doing this for years...the dude blows me away


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 9, 2019)

It seems the living arrangements that Joe had with Mel seems to work with you also.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> It seems the living arrangements that Joe had with Mel seems to work with you also.



With Mel....everything works perfectly..... i just can't  get him to do any house work yet !


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 9, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> With Mel....everything works perfectly..... i just can't  get him to do any house work yet !



It really feels like everything has been wrong since dad died but reading this and seeing the pics of Mel happy lets me know that we made the best decision we could have with Mel. 

Mel is a good alarm system. Doesn't always mean something is there though!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 9, 2019)

I would have loved to see what a Mel and Rita mix would have been like!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 9, 2019)

Be nice to have one of his pups.....if I had a female...I sure would be interested in giving him a legacy.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)

Sorry everyone, for Mels own safety, his family jewels  will be removed wednesday the 13th ....way too many intact females around  us.....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2019)

LatestartersDaughter said:


> It really feels like everything has been wrong since dad died but reading this and seeing the pics of Mel happy lets me know that we made the best decision we could have with Mel.
> 
> Mel is a good alarm system. Doesn't always mean something is there though!



I have to agree with you on that, Mel is in a good place where he is safe and loved just for being Mel. 

I have to disagree with "something" not being out there. Our dogs bark and BJ says they are barking at nothing. One morning I saw a whitetail deer just over the fence, real close to the house and Our female Great Pryenees was barking. I called my husband to the window to show him the "nothing" Paris was barking at. 

Recently we set up a game camera on our outside property line where there is a hole under the fence. We have a visiting black cat, possum, armadillo, fox, rabbits and a coyote on the outside of the fence. I reminded my husband that the dogs can hear and smell things that we can't. THEY know something is out there and they bark to let it know to stay away from their sheep. 

Give Mel credit for barking at something that he could hear or smell. It might have been a rabbit or armadillo, but to him, it was an intruder. It must be a comforting thought knowing that your Dad was safe from opossums, armadillos, deer, rabbits, and other dangers.  Go Mel!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 9, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Be nice to have one of his pups.....if I had a female...I sure would be interested in giving him a legacy.....


Well, you DO have a female dog. You could end up with a dog that wanted to herd and protect at the same time! Actually, I gather some LGDs will bring the herd together when there is a threat so it can guard them. Hard to do if they are scattered all over.


----------



## Carla D (Mar 10, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> With Mel....everything works perfectly..... i just can't  get him to do any house work yet !


Good luck! He might clear the table and clean your dishes with a little encouragement.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 10, 2019)

Mel must feel rather comfortable  as he has dug himself a giant pit underneath  the steps to the dog door to the back porch.....looks like a dog ramp is in our future building plans ......


----------



## LatestartersDaughter (Mar 10, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Mel must feel rather comfortable  as he has dug himself a giant pit underneath  the steps to the dog door to the back porch.....looks like a dog ramp is in our future building plans ......



Forgot about his digging. He likes to dig holes to lay in to stay cool. Dad tried stop him at first and then gave up. Sometimes Mel is just a little too strong willed!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2019)

The alpacas did that when they arrived. There was an area over by the solar panels that was pretty thin grass. Now it it their dirt bath basin, looks like a meteor crater. Probably best to let Mel have one favored hole than digging new ones every time you try to keep him out of the last one.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 10, 2019)

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Forgot about his digging. He likes to dig holes to lay in to stay cool. Dad tried stop him at first and then gave up. Sometimes Mel is just a little too strong willed!


GEE!  I wonder where he got THAT!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2019)

You think Joe taught him?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 10, 2019)

LatestartersDaughter said:


> Forgot about his digging. He likes to dig holes to lay in to stay cool. Dad tried stop him at first and then gave up. Sometimes Mel is just a little too strong willed!




Lol...too late to stop him...he is allowed one hole.....and i have noticed the "strong willed", but he is supposed to be a decision maker and protect .....so he gets some space on that too....
But he may lighten up just a little when his jewels are taken care of wednesday ! , lol...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 10, 2019)

Bruce said:


> The alpacas did that when they arrived. There was an area over by the solar panels that was pretty thin grass. Now it it their dirt bath basin, looks like a meteor crater. Probably best to let Mel have one favored hole than digging new ones every time you try to keep him out of the last one.



Yepper...and we shall build him a ramp over it to get to the dog door ...it will be better for his and Missys hips as they get older to have a wide ramp anyhow...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2019)

Our Great Pyrenees make a backhoe look like a child's toy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Our Great Pyrenees make a backhoe look like a child's toy.



He was pretty slick about it...never saw him doing it till we saw him in it...we now keep a brush outside the slider to get the sand out before he brings it all inside


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2019)

We live on sugar sand. Fine, white sand that blows dust clouds in the dry summer and sticks to everything. Between us traipsing in and out, and the dogs, you could plant tomatoes in the floor. They'd die though, that sand ain't worth a durn for growing tomatoes.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> We live on sugar sand. Fine, white sand that blows dust clouds in the dry summer and sticks to everything. Between us traipsing in and out, and the dogs, you could plant tomatoes in the floor. They'd die though, that sand ain't worth a durn for growing tomatoes.



I spent over 20 years in Pensacola and we had the same sand.  I put about 4 tons of composted horse manure in to make a garden. Our rocky clay here is a pain but it is fertile.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I spent over 20 years in Pensacola and we had the same sand.  I put about 4 tons of composted horse manure in to make a garden. Our rocky clay here is a pain but it is fertile.


We have piled on the chicken, sheep and horse manure. Plus trailer loads of pine shavings from a horse event center, then load after load of wood chip mulch. Layers of cardboard to smother out the weeds, for some reason I grow prize winning weeds. There is now a foot deep layer of rich, black soil with lots of humus. I got a feeling that this year we are gonna have a great garden.

Now, back to Mel!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

MEL was quite helpful  this afternoon, ....i had decided to move Abby who is due tommrow, out of the area she was in with the chickens. She decided that her house wasn't  where she wanted to be and got under the chicken hut (it is two feet off the ground) and crawls on her knees in and out of the chicken poo. I did rake and clean under it but there is no way she was going to kid there....nope...my issues for sure, but that is nasty .
So i let her out with the other goats and watched her, after twenty minutes  the attitude  came back....miss bossy witch returned !   So we decided she would be put into the new chicken house that hasn't  been used yet as we need to do that part of the fence....after a half hour of trying to coax, corner, entice the witch we were loosing our battle of capture the big fat pregnat goat without making her run. I said go get Mel...Mel enters the goat area, Abby looks at him and  goes behind the chicken house and gets cornerd ...Mel sits there calmly while i put a leash on her and put her right where she is going to stay till she kids and they have a few days to bond.....good boy Mel ....should of had him help right from the start !


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 11, 2019)

Good job Mel!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

Well so much for her staying in there...she got out .....so Abby can have her kids either in there or (left open) or in the goat yard or in the goat house...I am not chasing her. I am done for the day....thank you Mel for alerting us to ms. Houdinis escape.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2019)

That just makes me love my sheep that much more.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That just makes me love my sheep that much more.



NOW I GET IT.....soooooo   that is why i call her SHE DEVIL, ...she will be sold with her kids to my Dr. friend....DONE with her


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 11, 2019)

I never had goats but sheep just seem so much simpler.  My neighbors up the hill like to come out and watch when I let my sheep out of the pasture to eat the grass going up the driveway.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I never had goats but sheep just seem so much simpler.  My neighbors up the hill like to come out and watch when I let my sheep out of the pasture to eat the grass going up the driveway.



I love my goats Mike, i think finally today was the day that my deaf left ear got to me...i can't  hear where sounds are comming from, the right ear is failing and i just think i fell off my positivity attitude and got mad at SHE DEVIL  for just being the same girl she has always been....sheep may be my answer if i end up totally deaf, will find out friday if i can use a non invasive  device to help....really don't  want to get into high tec stuff that will put me in the poor house and have to give up my animals and sell and move....nice to know sheep are better behaved than what we went through today.....may be my new best friends


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheep still have their issues until they trust you but they are pretty predictable.  I'm not sure how I would deal with the things you are dealing with now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Sheep still have their issues until they trust you but they are pretty predictable.  I'm not sure how I would deal with the things you are dealing with now.



One day at a time ...lol...things could be worse, sure would hate blindless...so you deal with what you have too...just didn't  know that i would get upset today...tommrow will be better


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 11, 2019)

No offense to sheep here - but I think goats are too smart for their own good, lol!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> No offense to sheep here - but I think goats are too smart for their own good, lol!


mine sure was today...!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 11, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> No offense to sheep here - but I think goats are too smart for their own good, lol!




That I agree with.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 11, 2019)

And, it's not always a good thing...


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 11, 2019)

@Mike CHS  It was so peaceful watching our sheep graze- something very calming about it. We feelthat way about our goats too. The difference was the sheep continued to fraze if they saw us, the goats .... want their lovin'. ('cept the Nigierians - they are like cats where the other goats are like dogs ) well not nigie bucks they are like dogs.
Our sheep were smart but a PITA. They were always escaping and coming through the woods to come "home"... literally the house. Our goats- nope. They eventually went the long way and down through the woods bythe neighbors drive up the highway and home. They stopped going through the woods because they were scared of Callie and the other LGD's. Way back when we had the sheep and goats together the sheep started ramming the goats, some were bred, the dogs didn't like it and it was stressing them out. The dogs never forgot the sheep being mean to "their" goats and hated them. 

I like animals I can interact with, cuddle, love on and have more relationship with. I am a goatie through and through but there are sheep that are more social. Dairy goats are extremely social because that bond is built with milking 2x day... just different. I do think sheep are easier.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 11, 2019)

I have no doubt I would have loved goats but I spend so much time with my sheep that they think _I'm one of them. 

I don't try to get close to all of them but there are many that come up and want loving so they get that. There is nothing more pleasing than lamb kisses. _


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

TOMMROW  IS MY BIG DAY AT THE VETS........just getting rested up !


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

Well Mel is being stubborn , lol he won't  come in or on the back porch...but the goats are being weird too...they are all laying outside of the new chicken house where i have put Abby as today is her due date .....like they are all expecting a big event to happen. Abby is showing no signs of anything, kids haven't  dropped,  ligs are not soft, no discharge...probably they know something i don't. ..sure don't  want to leave Mel out for the night....yupper, he does have a stubborn  side......


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2019)

Always listen to the LGD. They always know best. 
The few times I failed my dogs by not listening, I paid  the price for it. The dogs always forgive me but I think it pains them too.

The fact that you are allowing Mel to be what he was meant to be, and giving him the opportunity to reach his potential is awesome.
He may may mistakes, but he will learn through that trust and gentle correction.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

I just got done crawling way under the porch to get him...he can listen from inside the porch and see also. I don't  trust him yet to be outside that area alone yet...tommrow he will get fixed and his micro chip , still waiting on the collar that will fit him to arrive.....
I couldn't  live with the thought of him taking off, we will both know when he feels completely  like this is his home....
Then he most likely may stay in the goat yard at night if he wants to....time will tell, but his safety right now is my major concern..........


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2019)

So thankful you are using wisdom. I know Mel is in the best hands!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> So thankful you are using wisdom. I know Mel is in the best hands!




 thank you so much.....
I take that as a very honored complement


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2019)

Sooo, just how did you get him out from under the porch? Given he potentially weighs more than you and has 4 legs, I'm guessing you didn't drag him out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Sooo, just how did you get him out from under the porch? Given he potentially weighs more than you and has 4 legs, I'm guessing you didn't drag him out.


Crawled under throught creepy spider webs, took his face in my hands and told him im his mama now and its time to start working together...sliped a lead over his head , said we are going in now...and he followed with no pulling or problem......he may be dreading his vet visit tommrow


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 12, 2019)

I have been impressed so far and fully expect it to continue.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

Well , our boy Mel went to the vet's  at 7:30 and made himself right at home ...walked in with me peed on the reception desk, and refused to get on the scale...after the vet tech and i lifted hin up the one inch onto the scale...Mel weighed in at 132 lbs.
Will be picking him up at 4:30....will update tonight ....after i cook him dinner well i have to do something nice for the boy...i did take away his stuff !


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2019)

He likes turkey
And beef
And pork
And chicken


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruce said:


> He likes turkey
> And beef
> And pork
> And chicken




Great, then he will love the scrambled eggs he will be getting for dinner...easy on the tummy


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2019)

But the gas from the eggs 

I hope the surgery goes well! Poor boy isn’t going to be happy when he wakes up!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't think it is his tummy that will be uncomfortable


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> But the gas from the eggs
> 
> I hope the surgery goes well! Poor boy isn’t going to be happy when he wakes up!



I can deal with the gas from Mel,  ...lol Missys  gas could be used in war !
I bet he will be pretty unhappy with me....but then again , I can't  blame him...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2019)

Missy and Rita both! My goodness!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 13, 2019)

Don't baby him. Make him comfortable but don't do the oh, I'm so sorry baby thing. He's a real LGD now! 
Of course you should smooch his face though. Liverwurst is a great comfort food... for dogs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Don't baby him. Make him comfortable but don't do the oh, I'm so sorry baby thing. He's a real LGD now!
> Of course you should smooch his face though. Liverwurst is a great comfort food... for dogs.



No worry, i won't  baby him ...smooch for sure...baby.... no way,.... those nads needed to go to keep him safe


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

Well happy to report the big guy is home and quite content,  he was a total hit at the vets, everyone  was taking pictures of him with their cell phones. Even the vet  came out to take pictures and said he is just the coolest  guy ever.
As soon as we went outside he had to pee, didnt  lift his leg....but didn't  squat either...
Ate well and is drinking very well. The only diffrence is that every time i walk past him he rolls onto his back and folds his legs.... almost submissively  ...i keep telling him there is nonthing more i will take from you buddy....your a good boy ,


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 13, 2019)

Still might be a little high from the meds!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Still might be a little high from the meds!



He sure is funny like this,


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 13, 2019)

Glad that all went well and he got "star" treatment.....but, I know he sure doesn't feel much like a "star" right now....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad that all went well and he got "star" treatment.....but, I know he sure doesn't feel much like a "star" right now....



He really isn't  complaing, is using the ramp and goes out to potty on leash....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2019)

Joe didn't name him Mel(low) for nothing. I gather he's been that way since he was a pup.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2019)

He'll be a little sore for a few days and you gotta watch him to make sure that he doesn't lick or put teeth on the stitches. 

I was a mean doggie momma when we had Trip neutered. I got a cone to put on him. It was $20, but I couldn't stay up all night and watch him. I felt so sorry for him and I felt  really mean for putting it on him. I kept him on the porch for the night and in the house the next day. He kept trying to lick and nibble his stitches. 

Trip was NOT a good boy at the vet's  office. They would not even bring him to us and had a sign that read HE BITES on the kennel. I was dumbfounded. He never acts up at the vet and loves to go there. But I guess maybe not when he is there to lose his yum-yums.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I gather he's been that way since he was a pup.


The entire litter is pretty chill. Great guardians, but still laid back.


B&B, this is Blue, one of Mel's brothers. Look at that face!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> He'll be a little sore for a few days and you gotta watch him to make sure that he doesn't lick or put teeth on the stitches.
> 
> I was a mean doggie momma when we had Trip neutered. I got a cone to put on him. It was $20, but I couldn't stay up all night and watch him. I felt so sorry for him and I felt  really mean for putting it on him. I kept him on the porch for the night and in the house the next day. He kept trying to lick and nibble his stitches.
> 
> Trip was NOT a good boy at the vet's  office. They would not even bring him to us and had a sign that read HE BITES on the kennel. I was dumbfounded. He never acts up at the vet and loves to go there. But I guess maybe not when he is there to lose his yum-yums.



Mel was so good they let him wander around the whole place..wasn't  groggy and isn't  licking or doing anything with his stiches....thats today...subject to change lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> The entire litter is pretty chill. Great guardians, but still laid back.
> 
> 
> B&B, this is Blue, one of Mel's brothers. Look at that face!
> View attachment 59485



I looked at that and thought ..i didn't  take that picture of Mel, lol


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

So glad that Mel came through his surgery and is doing fine.  He will be an even better guardian now since there will be no distractions for him.  LOL  The past few weeks were rough for him, but having a routine now, and a guarding job again will make all the difference.  It sounds like he is settling in well.  We took Bubba to a weekend dog show held at a walnut farm when he was 18 months old and it was so confusing for him.  So many strangers and dogs around, he was not sure whether or not he should be protective or calm.  Finally when exercising him I discovered the petting zoo the owners had set up with sheep and goats.  His tail started wagging and you could actually see the tension ooze out.  That is when I decided no more dog shows for him.  He doesn't need his championship. Erick will eventually arrange to collect him and then he will join the ranks of happily neutered LGDs. 



Southern by choice said:


> @Mike CHS It was so peaceful watching our sheep graze- something very calming about it



DH and I agree, nothing like a hot cup of coffee in the morning watching the sheep after they have been turned out on the field.   The dogs escort them out, get loving from us, and take up their guardian positions.  Absolute peace.



Southern by choice said:


> Always listen to the LGD. They always know best.
> The few times I failed my dogs by not listening, I paid the price for it. The dogs always forgive me but I think it pains them too.



Another great piece of wisdom from SBC.  ALWAYS listen to your dogs.  Like Baymule also said - they hear and smell what we cannot see.  No point in having a dog for protection if you are ignore the warnings and tell it to shut up.  You will eventually learn to speak LGD.  There are 3 different barks - the most frequent warning bark that says "This is my normal warning telling you predators that this is MY turf, don't even think about coming on it."  Then the joyful single bark that tells you a family member is on the way home - usually only 1 bark and about 5-10 minutes before the car pulls up.  Finally the really dangerous bark that raises the hairs on the back of your neck and tells you that SOMETHING really bad is out there.  That bark says "I will handle this but you need to know about it".  That is get the gun time.  When a predator actually dares to come into the property for a handy dinner, you won't hear anything.  The dogs will just kill it because they don't waste their time announcing their intent if their warnings have been disobeyed.  When my dog continue to bark at night for long periods, I go outside and check with them.  I usually don't see anything but I face the direction they do, and act like I know what is there.  I praise them to let them know that I trust them and have their backs.  This reassures them that I, as pack master, approve of their actions.  Then I come back inside and leave them to deal with the problem which they are completely capable of doing. 

Sometimes there_ is_ actually something there.  Once, with our Pyrs, there was a fire on the adjacent hilltop. The dog were barking and running back and forth between the fire (which had to travel a mile to get to us but was visible) and our barn and house.  High protection mode.  Once, right after bringing Rika home, the neighbor's druggie adult son decided to crouch in the bushes next to the fence "to make friends with the dogs".  Since it was 10 pm, Rika and the house dogs were extremely upset.  I was actually worried that Rika was going to go over the fence when the man got pushy with DH and DS1.  Obviously he was drunk and on drugs since between them they were 3-4 times his size.  Dinally had to go inside ad call his parents to come home from a party to take him inside their house.  The parents eventually had to get a restraining order against him when he tried to attack his father with a knife.  Other people coming up our private road "just to look around" have seen the Anatolians (particularly Bubba who is NOT friendly to strangers) barking at the fence and leave.  This is a good thing since we routinely have postings on our neighborhood watch site about people driving and walking up long driveways and private roads to case potential burglary sites.  We have wrought iron fence with dead bolts on the gates on the road and driveway side of the property (about 100 feet) which is the only area anyone can approach us from.  Everywhere else is cliff or steep brush.

So happy that Mel has found a good home with the livestock job he needs.  I am not surprised to hear that he has struck up a special friendship with your DH.  He was a man's dog first, and naturally gravitates to that attachment.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you for sharing  that information , especially  about the three diffrent barks, we have only heard two of them so far....Mel is quite vocal for sure. I HOPE we never hear the third bark you speak of, but he has barked a pitbull into total fear and got him off cow neighbos pasture away from the cows....he is a great creature...i can't  call him a dog, we have two good dogs and i love them....but Mel is a magnificent  creature  and he has the respect of all our animals.... (and us )


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

I can't think of LGDs as dogs.  They are almost a different species of their own classification!  Yay Mel! for driving off the pit bull.  Once the neighborhood strays and coyotes learn he is there, they will start to avoid your property.  No sense tangling with Magnificent Mel when there are easier pickings down the street.  Didn't you have a lot of problems with wild pigs too?  He will let you know when they come around but if there are a lot of them, they can kill a lone LDG.  However, he will probably warn them off and they won't try to come on the property.

You will be sleeping easier at night with him on guard once you are sure he will not go over the fence.  If you are worried, you can add extension posts and a layer of wire above it, or just run a couple strands of hot wire which would be cheaper.  Our dogs come into the house at night too, but they don't want to stay in all night.  After several hours of family time (consisting of getting love, a treat, and stretching out in front of the TV) they ask to go out and do their night guarding duties.  They are still on duty inside but are so quiet in the house that we tend to forget they are there.  Let me tell you that having 2 large Anatolians suddenly spring to their feet barking is shocking.  No need of an EKG with them around.  We have to have strong hearts!  LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 14, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> I can't think of LGDs as dogs.  They are almost a different species of their own classification!  Yay Mel! for driving off the pit bull.  Once the neighborhood strays and coyotes learn he is there, they will start to avoid your property.  No sense tangling with Magnificent Mel when there are easier pickings down the street.  Didn't you have a lot of problems with wild pigs too?  He will let you know when they come around but if there are a lot of them, they can kill a lone LDG.  However, he will probably warn them off and they won't try to come on the property.
> 
> You will be sleeping easier at night with him on guard once you are sure he will not go over the fence.  If you are worried, you can add extension posts and a layer of wire above it, or just run a couple strands of hot wire which would be cheaper.  Our dogs come into the house at night too, but they don't want to stay in all night.  After several hours of family time (consisting of getting love, a treat, and stretching out in front of the TV) they ask to go out and do their night guarding duties.  They are still on duty inside but are so quiet in the house that we tend to forget they are there.  Let me tell you that having 2 large Anatolians suddenly spring to their feet barking is shocking.  No need of an EKG with them around.  We have to have strong hearts!  LOL




How true on the strong hearts when he barks inside yikes ! The pigs are not wild...they belong to a redneck down the street, but they do try to get into our pump house as they have found the discharge pipe that sends the water out when it cycles...Mel will scare them away. I finally feel completly safe now with Mel, the guns are still loaded, still have security system, but Mel  I pity the fool that would try anything now at our place.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> Another great piece of wisdom from SBC.  ALWAYS listen to your dogs.  Like Baymule also said - they hear and smell what we cannot see.  No point in having a dog for protection if you are ignore the warnings and tell it to shut up.  You will eventually learn to speak LGD.  There are 3 different barks - the most frequent warning bark that says "This is my normal warning telling you predators that this is MY turf, don't even think about coming on it."  Then the joyful single bark that tells you a family member is on the way home - usually only 1 bark and about 5-10 minutes before the car pulls up.  Finally the really dangerous bark that raises the hairs on the back of your neck and tells you that SOMETHING really bad is out there.  That bark says "I will handle this but you need to know about it".  That is get the gun time.  When a predator actually dares to come into the property for a handy dinner, you won't hear anything.  The dogs will just kill it because they don't waste their time announcing their intent if their warnings have been disobeyed.  When my dog continue to bark at night for long periods, I go outside and check with them.  I usually don't see anything but I face the direction they do, and act like I know what is there.  I praise them to let them know that I trust them and have their backs.  This reassures them that I, as pack master, approve of their actions.  Then I come back inside and leave them to deal with the problem which they are completely capable of doing.
> 
> .



Agreed. It is very important to let your dogs know that you are there, you approve and have their back. Sometimes when the dogs are barking crazy, just a pat, quiet word and letting them know that I know they are on the job is all it takes. They then calm down. If it is a bad predator, then we can act accordingly. The only time we have had to intervene was one night when Paris cornered up a copperhead and a curious lamb was trying to stick her nose in it to see what it was. I called DH, he came running with a rake and killed the copperhead. Then we watched Paris stalk it and kill it again and again. She shook it to pieces and killed each piece over and over. She sure hates snakes. I have found a dead possum and a dead cat that dared to trespass on her territory. Never heard a thing-just found them dead the next morning.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

I wonder if it is an LGD thing about snakes.  Our Anatolians want to kill them too.  they found a small gopher snake and were taking turns shaking it to death when I intervened.  The grandkids were trying to crowd closer to see the snake and the dogs were getting more and more frantic about it.  We like the gopher and king snakes because they kill the rats and ground squirrels.  I put it under the shed, hoping it would survive.   I did a little kid training too about backing away when the dogs were killing snakes since I think they were trying to protect the grandkids from the snake.  I have heard other instances of LGDs going berserk over snakes, even toy ones.  I wonder if that was why Rika used to chew up the hoses she she was young. 

We don't have any poisonous ones on our property thanks to the chicken rancher that owned all this area 100 years ago.  He had a deathly fear of rattlers (like any sensible person) and bought 1000 king snakes to turn loose on the acreage.  N rattlers here, but cross the boulevard and in the wash they are everywhere!

Are copperheads and cottonmouths common in east Texas as well as rattlers?  I may have to invest in some king snakes of my own.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't  know about Texas, but they sure like it here where we live....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 14, 2019)

Texas has lots of poisonous snakes and spiders, takes your mind off the tornados and hurricanes


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

Not as many as Australia!  I bet Greybeard has charts showing logistics!  He has so much information, I bet he could find me a place with the least number of poisonous snakes and spiders! California has a lot too.  In fact, the Mojave Green (a type of rattlesnake in the Mojave) is a highly aggressive and poisonous snake that will not only strike and kill you without provocation, but will actually pursue you if you try to escape it!  A park ranger said he was checking camp sites when one of them struck at him.  It missed and he ran back to his truck with the snake following him at top speed!  He said once he was safe in his truck, the snake struck repeatedly at his tires until he drove away!  Lots of true stories about the aggression of the Mojave Green


----------



## Bruce (Mar 14, 2019)

Didn't know about the Mojave Green snake. Sounds like one wants high leather boots and a shotgun when in their territory.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2019)

Our dogs have alerted us of snakes too, I just love these dogs! 

And for some reason, once the dogs start barking the goats come running and try to sniff the snake Talk about stress on the dogs and us! They will try to keep the goats away, but you know how it is, sometimes kids just don’t listen 
Blue is smart and will stay on the snake but doesn’t seem to get bit. Pete on the other hand, oh that boy was a riot! He’d bite down on the snake, then moving up and down it’s body crushing it’s spine. Once it was no longer “crunchy” he’d keep his snake for weeks on end. He just loved his snakes. Sometimes you’d find it tucked away in the barn, other times he’d just carry it around. Thankfully he never got to a copperhead! He was a hoot. Gosh I miss that dog.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

Cute but ugh!  Only a big ol' dog could love a decaying snake as a "luvvie".  So cute!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 14, 2019)

DH went to get pizza, Mel is waiting for him to return ......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 14, 2019)

He did pretty well today considering every time he goes out he is on a leash.....can't  get under the porch or in the dirt.....does try to lick his wound but gets the Mel NO..... day one after surgery. ..good boy Mel , good boy !


----------



## Bruce (Mar 14, 2019)

He can smell his part of the pizza all the way from the restaurant!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

The only snakes we've had on our place is copperheads and rat snakes.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

Paris stalking a copperhead.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 14, 2019)

Copperheads are nasty...thats a good girl Paris !   She sure look serious about getting it !


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

She hates snakes and cats. We had a cat hoarder next to us at our old house, they peed on our porch, the corner of the house, crapped all over the front yard, any cat that got in Paris's back yard was a dead cat.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

She hates snakes and cats. We had a cat hoarder next to us at our old house, they peed on our porch, the corner of the house, crapped all over the front yard, any cat that got in Paris's back yard was a dead cat.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

She hates snakes and cats. We had a cat hoarder next to us at our old house, they peed on our porch, the corner of the house, crapped all over the front yard, any cat that got in Paris's back yard was a dead cat.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 14, 2019)

She obviously knows it's something to avoid being hit by.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

Trip got a BAD copperhead bite last summer. It was on the inside of his front leg, way up at the top, next to his chest. he laid in the floor for days. I gave him Arnicare pills for pain, baby aspirin and benedryl every 4 hours for a day and a half. Normally I give that only 2-3 times and the dog is ok. When the swelling finally went down, there was a hole in his leg where the snake bit him. It took a couple of weeks to heal. I haven't observed him near a snake, but spring is coming and they will be out. I wonder if he'll hate them now as much as Paris does.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

Mel looks like my teenaged boys used to as they waited for the pizza deliveryman! 



Baymule said:


> Paris stalking a copperhead.



What happens if the copperhead strikes the dogs?  Do you vaccinate?  We have rattlesnake vaccines here but you have to get several boosters and they say that it really only gives the dogs extra time until you can get them to a vet for treatment.  My friend Erick says that the dogs seem to be quick enough to avoid being bitten but I would hate for one of my dogs to be bitten and lose her or him or her . . . .


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

Didn't you get anything from the vet?  IS there anything you can get from the vet?  Do the topicals and Arnicare work that well on snake bites? or do the dogs have some sort of immunity?  There are cobras and other poisonous snakes in Turkey where Anatolians originally come from but I never heard that these dogs have any kind of immunity to snake venom.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

I haven't had to deal with rattlesnakes. For copperhead bites I give arnicare pills for pain, then a baby aspirin and benedryl every 4 hours, usually 2-3 doses and let the dog sleep it off and they are much better the next day. I have never taken a dog to the vet for a copperhead bite.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 14, 2019)

Are cottonmouths the same?  I thought copperhead bites were fatal.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2019)

I haven't had to deal with cottonmouths either. If a person gets bit by a copperhead, it is a trip to the hospital. From a few people that I have known to be bitten, they_ wanted_ to die, were very sick, but recovered.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 14, 2019)

Copperhead bites are not generally fatal - at least not to most healthy people or larger pets.  They are no where as venomous as a rattlesnake or a cotton mouth.  I speak from personal experience and I am still here to tell the story.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 15, 2019)

The big guy tries licking ...but stops when i tell him to...i am sure by his look and sideways glance,  he is not appreciating being told no by the female responsable for his loss of guy junk not to lick...but he is paying attention and is healing well. Sure isn't  pleased with his loss of independence  being outside on a short leash but it's  for his own good ....and next week it will be done and over.....back to his having  freedom outside  to potty as he wishs and lay in the shade......
I have to laugh when i tell him he is a good boy, and goes to DH and puts his leg up on him as if to say......."dude...how  DO  you put up with these females"?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 18, 2019)

We had such a busy few days that I didn't  post anything about Mel, he is recovering still from his surgery  and doing better each day...not too fond of being on a short leash when he goes out to potty. He is in his happy place when he goes out with the goats, he even was the first to greet the new arrival of nubians yesterday...they hadn't  been around  any dog before,  but learned very quickly that Mel  is a peaceful  protector  and a friend. He has no leash in the goat area and just walks the area, checks things out and watches the goats from a laying down position. ...the guy is great !   Have a great day


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh.. I had my first ever experience watching Mel lick and love up on a baby goat.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2019)

He sounds VERY happy. Got a job to do and he knows how to do it. Well bred dog, thanks to @Southern by choice


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 18, 2019)

Bruce said:


> He sounds VERY happy. Got a job to do and he knows how to do it. Well bred dog, thanks to @Southern by choice



You got that right...excellent breeding, magnificent  creature and knows his job


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2019)

Will he fit in my suitcase? 


that I'm not bringing


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 18, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Will he fit in my suitcase?
> 
> 
> that I'm not bringing


You would have to kill ME first....Mel is the love of my life


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 18, 2019)

Glad that Mel is improving and welcomed the new members to the herd....
@Bruce ....toting 128lbs in a bag would be tough to board with and heft it up in the overhead.........Gabbie wouldn't stay still or quiet enough with all the unfamiliar noises, either....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You would have to kill ME first....Mel is the love of my life


And when I got him past you I'd run smack into your DH!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 18, 2019)

Ummm


CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad that Mel is improving and welcomed the new members to the herd....
> @Bruce ....toting 128lbs in a bag would be tough to board with and heft it up in the overhead.........Gabbie wouldn't stay still or quiet enough with all the unfamiliar noises, either....


MEL Is 132 lbs as of last friday....


Bruce said:


> And when I got him past you I'd run smack into your DH!




Yes you would , and run the poor 5foot 3 inch man over......i am the one you have to worry about,  Mel is home here !  ...and 85 lbs of missy would be on your tail.......and Sophie at your heels......while i got the gun, hit the panic button alarm.......i think you might have enough time to pray. for your life...ya may want to rethink that plan for your own personal safety, lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2019)

I think I better, I'd have a hard time getting to the airport with or without Mel! A person really shouldn't snitch the animals of someone kind enough to offer transportation.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 18, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I think I better, I'd have a hard time getting to the airport with or without Mel! A person really shouldn't snitch the animals of someone kind enough to offer transportation.


 oh Bruce...


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 18, 2019)

LMAO


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2019)

Y'all are going to have some FUN together. We'll hear the whooping and laughter all the way to Texas!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 19, 2019)

Mel had adventures  today in the goat area...we let SHE DEVIL and her two kids out with the other nigerians to see if she would be nice ....not.....she was going to head butt any goat that got within eight feet of her. Mel came up to her about six feet away and sat looking at her and the two new kids, you could see he would of liked to give them a smooch and a lick, but SHE DEVIL curled her lip, stomped her foot and put her head low to challange  Mel. ...Mel just looked at her "with the look" and she calmed down...we promptly  picked up the kids while she followed us back to the chicken area...and I came inside to make some phone calls and texts to sell her and her kids to a good home....
Mel spent alot of happy time with the more pleasant  and playful nigerian  doe's, and the fluffy butt chicks


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 19, 2019)

Good dog!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 19, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Good dog!



He sure is a amazing creature......


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2019)

Sure is! Just a look and the goat backed down.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 19, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Sure is! Just a look and the goat backed down.




He does have a way about him...Missy,  our 85 lb. hunk of  dog was trying to... play /dominant Mel...one bark from Mel was all it took for her to come to the slider and want in....the dude takes no poo from anyone,   doesn’t  get mean, mad or upset...he just says NO WAY.....calm down and chill......


----------



## Carla D (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m so glad you have Mel now. You have such an understanding on animals, and Mel in part. He is going live a long, happy, content life on your farm. I’m glad he’s fitting in so well.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

The big guy got his new collar and has his micro chip tag, his rabies tag his name, address and both our phone numbers on it...the 25 inch collar goes up to 28 inches and is two inches wide....Mel isn't  fighting it but i am pretty sure he is not overly fond of having to wear it..... Poor guy, so many changes to make him safe...., he did his morning chores with me, lol and has to check out every single animal...i think my favorite is when he peeks in and checks on the little chicks and baby goat kids.   I held a baby rabbit for him to check out again this morning, just a sniff .... and a look at me as I told him good boy.....i believe he may even be rabbit trustworthy. The big guy is just taking a inside nap now  as his morning work is finished.
I can't  wait till i can give him a shower,  (after he is fully healed) ....lol...now that is going to be interesting !


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 20, 2019)

Not so sure about the shower....I would bathe him outside with lots of "shake" room....and remember he is a male....raised by a male, so don't go too "fru-fru" with him....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 20, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> nd remember he is a male....raised by a male, so don't go too "fru-fru" with him....


Love it, lol!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not so sure about the shower....I would bathe him outside with lots of "shake" room....and remember he is a male....raised by a male, so don't go too "fru-fru" with him....



Lol, just want to get some stink off him Fred....No aftershave or fancy stuff


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2019)

And NO bow in the fur on top of his head!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

Bruce said:


> And NO bow in the fur on top of his head!!!!



No bow Bruce, but in honor of your and Fred and joyce's visit...i may paint his nails for you !


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2019)

We had a pet pot belly pig that our daughter painted her toes with fingernail polish. Scooter was a neat pig.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> We had a pet pot belly pig that our daughter painted her toes with fingernail polish. Scooter was a neat pig.


Did my doberman for Halloween. ..bright pink nail polish and a pink collar......no i didnt  crop her beautiful  natural ears


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2019)

Poor Mel, wouldn't be able to walk since he be hiding his feet in shame!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 21, 2019)

Please don't do that!!.....we have never met Mel before and don't want him to associate us with his embarrassment....he might hold it against us.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah and if he does, he might force us down and sit on us, we'd never be able to get up!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2019)

Mel doesn’t  like his feet messed with or getting wet, so bath is out also..


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2019)

That is funny. All his siblings and sire/dam have no problem with a bathe. "D" his daddy LOVES his bath. He stands there with no lead and loves it. "D" has always been super confident and is a real MAN   He loves his pedicure too. Holds his paws up to be trimmed. I bet we could paint them and he'd be like... So? Can't a dog have a nice pedicure? I am dog enough to not care what any of y'all think. Shoot we could put a bow in his hair and he'd still* own it*! 

I will say it is not ideal to bathe LGD's because that diet and dust that they bathe in keeps the fleas, ticks and gnats off them. There is a reason they roll in everything.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2019)

The boy is pretty  darn happy with himself today...got some freedom from the leash and dog door use for a few hours...and he now has me trained to hold his dog bowl up for him and tilted to a angle that he likes,  says  it makes his food taste better....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2019)

Better watch out or YOU will be sleeping on the deck and HE will be sleeping in your bed! Maybe we can build a "dining table" for him at the desired height and slant. 

The short time I had Merlin, he would carry his dish out of the barn alley and eat out behind the barn. Then I found out he was used to eating out of a bucket so I got some. Needed more than 1 otherwise I would have to find wherever he or the wind had left the bucket from the prior day before I could feed him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> The boy is pretty  darn happy with himself today...got some freedom from the leash and dog door use for a few hours...and he now has me trained to hold his dog bowl up for him and tilted to a angle that he likes,  says  it makes his food taste better....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


>




Are you guys laughing at me ? I said I would give him a good home ..


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2019)

Even I don't "spoon feed" (think tilt bowl) my dogs.
Thought you might enjoy a pic of Mel as a pup- He was "Orange Collar"


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2019)

@Southern by choice .....if  i had your nads removed, i would tilt (spoon feed) you for a while   after all its the least i can do for a few days

Love the puppy picture


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2019)

Mel is living in the lap of luxury!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Mel is living in the lap of luxury!



Hey, the dude has been through  alot...so whats a few days of comfort going to hurt ...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hey, the dude has been through  alot...so whats a few days of comfort going to hurt ...


You just_ think_ it's a few days.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Are you guys laughing at me ? I said I would give him a good home ..


And you have! Much as I would have loved to have Mel as a companion and guardian, you have a much better job for him. 2 alpacas and some chickens isn't really what he would want to be overseeing.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You just_ think_ it's a few days.....


You got that right Bay, he's got her training herself to be his servant FOREVER.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2019)

Till death do us part...I love that marvelous  Mel


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 21, 2019)

His sire and dam are my avatar. "D" is the love of my life. I could just inhale that dog, when I love on him you can just feel the mutual love. 
When ever I have gotten sick, come home from the hospital- the fam brings in D for me. He is my love.
Callie I still cannot talk about, there will never ever be another like her. The pain and grief of losing her is just immeasurable.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 22, 2019)

Magnificent  Mel had a great day today,... most of the day was spent outside,  either goat sitting or watching me trim the chicks wings and...put them in the chicken area ..... , he is on full alert mode today...every sound he barked at , he would look at me till i told him .....it's ok, your a good boy


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2019)

Aww.... Mel is happy.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Callie I still cannot talk about, there will never ever be another like her. The pain and grief of losing her is just immeasurable.


   Awww!!!  Callie was such a special dog!!!  Many of us went through her last pregnancy and birth of all those puppies and then felt your pain when she passed away!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2019)

Devonviolet said:


> Awww!!!  Callie was such a special dog!!!  Many of us went through her last pregnancy and birth of all those puppies and then felt your pain when she passed away!!!


Thank you devonviolet. I have never in my life been so affected by a loss like I have with Callie. 
No one should be so affected but I was, I still am, and it is what it is... just horrible still.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 23, 2019)

Mel is back to normal, has run of yard, dog door and his sand pit he has dug....and no longer gets bowl tiped for him as he is eating .... although his food is put on a chair on the porch, for his comfort. May have to do as @Bruce suggested, and build him his own dinner table


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2019)

Don't you love the piles of dirt on the floor after he's been outside? Who needs clean floors anyway?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2019)

Just wear some flip flops in the house. Deal with it. I miss wearing flip flops outside. But I'm gonna get feet full of sand, thorns, pine needles between my toes, and animals that will stomp my feet. We live on a farm. Flip Flops are house shoes. LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 23, 2019)

Even without any animals at all, ya sure won't keep sand out of a house in Florida....I've owned 2 here and never have....I remember when we first came here to live back in '01, and the adjustment to what ya have to deal with here....sand, insects, and humidity....damp humidity.....tho, in the first house there was carpet down in the house...old, sand-packed carpet....there was a huge mulberry tree at the corner of the house....nobody, before us, ate mulberries....cause the carpet was stained mulberry....from the people walking around outside....tracking in the juice on the shoes on the carpet.....yep....when we got the house, I ripped out the carpet...it was put on top of a wood floor...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 24, 2019)

Sand  in the house ...yepper , this is Florida...and with three dogs and a cat that rolls in the sand...our vacume cleaer gets a work out !


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 24, 2019)

We don’t get sand. With two cats (one of which is long haired) we get LOTS of cat fur! We also get lots of hay from DH’s pants cuffs.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2019)

DW and I honeymooned in Akumal Mexico. We chose one of the "bungalow" style rooms rather that a hotel style. EVERYTHING was concrete or tile. Easy cleanup of the sand, need nothing more than a broom.

We don't "do" carpet. No matter how much you vacuum it is always dirty. Hardwood everywhere but the bathrooms and those are tile. We have a few smallish rugs. I do still need to tile the mudroom, had a plan, couldn't get the tile, forgot . Of course now there is so much stuff on the floor that most of the Avantek is covered.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 24, 2019)

We do it exactly like Bruce posted.  Since we gutted our home it made the choices easier.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 24, 2019)

Our whole house is done in vinyl plank. That makes for easy sweep or vacuum.  I’m with you guys on carpet. Had my share of dirty carpet, over the years.  We love the vinyl plank.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 24, 2019)

Missy weighs in at 85 lbs. Mel at 132.  mel makes Missy look tiny!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes he does! Looks like much more than an extra half Missy.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 24, 2019)

LOL, when I saw the picture, two things came to mind: "What is Mel watching?" and those look like vampire fangs on him!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 24, 2019)

Magnificent  Mel became mischievousl Mel today....I have been wondering where  the fluffy butt chickens eggs have been.....I found Mel eating them out in the goat yard....
 Then this afternoon i was out with the goats ...and looked toward the goat house and Mel was up on the top goat table, eating roo poo from one loose roo....
Late this afternoon,  the baby chicks got out of the chicken yard , and Mel chased them till i yelled at him......

We ended up having quite a talk, him and i, ...... he ended  up rolling onto his back ... and put his paws up......and said he was sorry.....he's quite the boy!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 24, 2019)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> LOL, when I saw the picture, two things came to mind: "What is Mel watching?" and those look like vampire fangs on him!



The boy has some TEETH.... .....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't think he's had a lot of chicken contact. Joe only had 4 I think and problems with them attacking each other. IIRC 2 chickens left when he died 

Mel probably didn't get in where the chickens were (of course I'm making a bit of a leap here based on not all that much information). Guess you need to exclude Mel from the nest area. Be forewarned BIG dogs can get through surprisingly small chicken doors. I had to put a vertical divider wire through the auto door so Merlin couldn't get in the coop. He scared the bejeezus out of the chickens so he had to be kept out. Poor things spent most of their time self cooped up. I was told that given the opportunity he would definitely raid the nests.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 24, 2019)

@Bruce .........when you are here you can see...... and understand  the layout....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2019)

And help build a Mel excluder?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 24, 2019)

Bruce said:


> And help build a Mel excluder?


No....you will see when you get here....nonthing needs to be changed.....there is only 2 fluffy butt chickens with tiny eggs...now that i know where they are laying, i need to get them before our egg eating boy !


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2019)

Best to have just a chicken door where Mel cannot get access to the eggs. 
Joe did no training with Mel so I imagine Mel, like most dogs will just think they are his.

I do have to laugh because Chunk and Eliza are my Goose egg watchers! They guard those eggs with everything they have.
The geese are in with Chunk and the goose has gone to cuddling up to Chunk and laying her egg beside him.
Chunk is such a great dog, those geese are jerks to him but he lets her cuddle and guards her eggs.  If I were  chunk I'd be like Oh, yeah- watch this... chomp 

I imagine you can teach him to leave them alone but some dogs are more difficult then others.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 24, 2019)

That is going to be something interesting to follow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 24, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Best to have just a chicken door where Mel cannot get access to the eggs.
> Joe did no training with Mel so I imagine Mel, like most dogs will just think they are his.
> 
> I do have to laugh because Chunk and Eliza are my Goose egg watchers! They guard those eggs with everything they have.
> ...



The two fluffy butts and the roo are loose to keep bugs down, fluffy butts are laying their two eggs under goat table.in goat house.....will just take them out of his mouth if he gets them first...all other chickens are in chicken yard...
I will train him, he is started listening to me as i got firmer with him today, and iis now comming when i call him and sits when i hold his face and talk to him......we will work through this together..


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2019)

My dogs will eat an egg in a heartbeat. Paris's original owners gave her eggs as a treat.  Never could break her. She KNOWS better, but will still go get the eggs. I've seen her squeeze through a 9"x12" opening from the run to get in the coop. 

Trip isn't so bad, but will get sneaky. Carson likes them too, we have talked about that. 

It doesn't help that the guineas have made a nest in Pasture #1 and now I can't let the dogs in there. I read that guineas will lay 30 -50 eggs, they share a nest and they will share brooding. This will be interesting.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 24, 2019)

Guineas will set the nest but, abandon it quickly is it is "bothered".  So, keep an eye out.   I used to find the nests because, while the hen laid, the male would hang out on watch.   Some of my chicken roos will do that, too.  Helpful if the free rangers want to expand their nesting areas!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2019)

The nest is right up against the side of a chicken coop, a limb fell on it and I took the big limb off, but a bunch of little ones made a pile and that is where the nest is. I think I have 2 females, two eggs appeared today. It is going to rain tonight, will that spoil the eggs?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2019)

B&B you may get a kick out of this. I did.
So my son stopped by today (like he does every Sunday LOL) and I was in the field checking does behind parts. My son and his GF were at the gate. I walked over and my son had some kind of soda drink or something like it and he was teasing Zephyr . GW and I said whoa don't give her any because I don't know what sweeteners are in there and Zephyr loves coffee and sweet tea so... don't. Jokingly he went to pretend to give her some and she was faster than him so it knocked the can back and a little spilled on the ground. "Blue" smelled it and then took a step and peed over it!   "it" wasn't suppose to be in his field for his goats. Everyone started laughing. 
I smiled and told him good boy. I guarantee you Zephyr would have tried to lick that off the ground if Blue didn't pee on it. 
Blue is an incredible dog. 
I can no longer carry coffee with me, my goats LOVE coffee. I don't use sugar at all. They love caffeine.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 25, 2019)

I would of laughed at that one too !


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2019)

Coffee drinking goats! Next thing you know, they’ll be wanting house shoes, a robe, and the morning paper!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Coffee drinking goats! Next thing you know, they’ll be wanting house shoes, a robe, and the morning paper!



Some SHEEPLE  just don't  get it...goats rule the barnyard


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Some SHEEPLE  just don't  get it...goats rule the barnyard


At least I can safely carry a cup of coffee with me...…


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 25, 2019)

Caffinated CaprInes - that's all we need.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 25, 2019)

Mel wasn't  pleased with me this morning...i wouldn't  let him into the goat area until I checked under the goat tables for two fluffy butt eggs...then when i came out, i had him sit...and showed him the eggs. ...then let him in through  the  gate. He went to where he had found the eggs under the table ,as i watched him.....he looked at me like ...I showed him the eggs again and said ...no....and I walked away...he went out and sulked with the goats.....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2019)

Gee, I scrambled up the 6 Lana eggs I found on the plastic bags of alpaca fiber yesterday (all cold). Fed them to the chickens, apparently cats (at least ours) don't like eggs. Mel could have had some! 

Today I found 2 Lana eggs, 1 warm, in the hay on the floor of the alpaca's "hay room" the roll was right up against the wall and the eggs were in as far as she could get. I only spotted them because I was pulling hay to feed the boys. I wonder where she will lay the next time. I have a feeling I won't be finding any Lana eggs once the snow is gone and things start to grow again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2019)

Mel is getting extra comfortable at barking at everything.....his home in Texas  had less traffic...it's  not that we have alot of traffic......our traffic is farm equpment, logging trucks....he thinks he owns everything within his line of vision ....so those "big  green monsters that say john deer" on them ...well they just need to go, Mel says so, and he tells them  in very loud....  ear piercing.... heart stopping ...barking kinda way,  ....
The boy will get used to the sounds...and in time the monsters won't  seem as big ...good boy Mel


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 26, 2019)

I believe he has found the one who has allowed him to be exactly what he is, a companion  & LGD.
LGD's guard what they love and with who they are bonded with. 
Maybe he still has memories of here... we have a logging route running through. 
The dogs only bark if they slow down, the tractors too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 26, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I believe he has found the one who has allowed him to be exactly what he is, a companion  & LGD.
> LGD's guard what they love and with who they are bonded with.
> Maybe he still has memories of here... we have a logging route running through.
> The dogs only bark if they slow down, the tractors too.



Oh my gosh...i wonder if the sound reminds him of being a young pup again.....  they slow down at the corner.............awwww I just love that guy.
Thanks SBC ...... he really minds well too ....when we come in from outside or go into the goat yard...I tell him to sit, while i enter first or open the door....when the feed shed is open, he knows he is not to go in (no more pee on the hay ) ...and he hasn't  had the chance to eat a chicken egg again.....yet ,...lol. ..


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2019)

Why do dogs chase cars?

Because it works for them.

The dog barks and chases and the car "goes away".  The dog has successfully protected his person, home, yard, etc. 

Trip and Paris LOVE to run the front fence chasing away all truck monsters.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2019)

We woke up around 3:30 am to Mel barking like crazy, could hear the wind start blowing and noise on the roof with rain...let the dogs inside...and a storm whipped  through  here like a wild child...i kept my head under the covers., but leon said the wind was about 45 mph and we had hail....and rain , 
Not having my hearing aid in made me feel safer (cuz i couldn't  hear how loud it really was) 
So anouther one of Mels assets. ..Mel the magnificent  weather detection  creature


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2019)

I guess i could say Mel is blowing  his coat....but the truth is its a blizzard of fur...we were out in the goat area and leon and i were brushing him....after we were done Mel sat and smiled at me, i asked him for a kiss, and he gave me one ..... i think we have hit our respecting each other...... level  two.....
Now we will start on working together  as a team.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2019)

Our BYH MEL at  play


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 27, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Blue" smelled it and then took a step and peed over it!  "it" wasn't suppose to be in his field for his goats. Everyone started laughing.


  

That is just TOO funny!!!  That’s the kind of nonchalance with which Violet steps between a “perceived” threat. It’s almost like she isn’t aware that she is doing anything of note. But, that’s exactly what she is doing...protecting her goats - and she knows EXACTLY what she’s doing!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Our BYH MEL at play


Ahhhh 



B&B Happy goats said:


> So anouther one of Mels assets. ..Mel the magnificent weather detection creature


IIRC Mel isn't real fond of rain storms.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> 
> IIRC Mel isn't real fond of rain storms.



That would explain the barking when the rain and hail was hitting the metal porch roof where they had been sleeping


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 27, 2019)

Hopefully Mel doesn't become fearful of storms, it is associated with neutering.
Also remember Joe always had Mel inside and only recently decided to kick Mel out and make him stay outside (after 4 years) so he really hasn't much experience. 
Our dogs (his siblings and the rest of them) care less about storms BUT Blue will get pissed at thunder and come charging out of the barn. LOL
He does this when our neighbors fire up their race car too! The downside to the dogs having no fear is they can get hurt in the lightning storms and strong winds. That happened to Badger.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2019)

@Southern by choice ...Mel, Missy and Sophie stay on the back screened on porch at night ,the screen door is locked and the dog door is closed...the rain and hail on that metal roof would scare me  !  It is deafening  loud....they were all happy to come inside asap...the weather alert system even went off, after the dogs came in, DH Was following the storm on radar  and when the winds were getting stonger he said he almost got me up to hide in the pantry...not enough room for two of us and three dogs ....im not going without my fur babies !


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2019)

@Southern by choice Our beloved Parker was neutered when we got him and he adored storms, so he could go play in the rain. He was never afraid. Trip is afraid of thunder, he's 4 and we just had him fixed because of neighbors female mutts that are not spayed. I suppose I just had to have the abnormal thunder/neutered  dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 27, 2019)

LOL yeah, @Baymule  it is a strange phenomenon ... it is males dogs and age of neutering makes no difference.
@B&B Happy goats   Oh goodness, we have been trapped in the back behind the warehouse under the long shed roof when those super storms have come up. The noise is deafening. One day when I can build my dream barn I want to put the baffles in it, like they do for chickenhouses and horse stables. Insulates it better too. I imagine it may be pricey though. Those metal roof buildings are so loud!!!!!
With all the rain we have had I don't know how any of our goats ever get sleep.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2019)

Our horse barn has plywood decking with tar paper over it, then the metal roof. It isn't load at all. The carport is one of those buy it, they'll set it up kind, just metal over a metal frame and it is deafening. The sheep barn also has plywood decking, tar paper and radiant heat barrier under the metal roof. That radiant heat barrier is great!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 27, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> LOL yeah, @Baymule  it is a strange phenomenon ... it is males dogs and age of neutering makes no difference.
> @B&B Happy goats   Oh goodness, we have been trapped in the back behind the warehouse under the long shed roof when those super storms have come up. The noise is deafening. One day when I can build my dream barn I want to put the baffles in it, like they do for chickenhouses and horse stables. Insulates it better too. I imagine it may be pricey though. Those metal roof buildings are so loud!!!!!
> With all the rain we have had I don't know how any of our goats ever get sleep.



They are on the porch attached to our house, plans are to spray foam insulate the metal roof  at some point...as the walls are pt wood framed,... screened ......with white pvc lattace over it. ( privacy and you can't  tear open pvc)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 28, 2019)

Gabbie doesn't like thunderstorms....if the windows rattle with the thunder, she will "banshee" up and her mane standing straight up, and her deep heavy bark telling it to stop....she doesn't like the sound of downpours either....she will whimper some as long as there isn't any thunder....I think it is because, she knows she doesn't want to go out in it like that, so she is begging for it to stop......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 29, 2019)

Mel and Missy spent their first night with the outside dog door open,  they did excellent, they are both are still here so Mel must feel at home. Missy couldn't  jump the fence if she wanted too  
I think theres a little romance going on between the two of them, Mel tries, Missy says ok...but their hasn't  been any lift off, lol...when missy gets too playful, Mel just plops a arm down on her and she stops... he cleans her , she cleans him.... they are not laying /sleeping together....yet,... but i see it comming in the near future


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 30, 2019)

MEL has been really into the dirt and loving it, he can't  wait for @Bruce  to get here for his first outside bath here in Florida .....I do believe it was Bruces idea to bathe him outside great bonding time ...BYH  dog wash....will have DH take pictures ........


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 30, 2019)

You really shouldn't bathe him.  That dirt he rolls in adds a level of protection for LGD's.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 30, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> You really shouldn't bathe him.  That dirt he rolls in adds a level of protection for LGD's.



He is filthy, brushing is beyond doing any good, wasn't  planning on using anything other than a little dawn in some water and the hose to rinse the grime out of him....i understand  about the dirt and protection....i am not planning on a fashion show cleaning  just need to get some junk yard funk off him...it offends my nose ...
Besides , it will  make his kisses and bear hugs  that much more fun


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 30, 2019)

@Southern by choice  i have no idea what was outside last night, but we got up four times to see what Mel was barking at...all the goats were toward the house against the fence looking towards where Mel was barking (beyond our property) at, and the rabbits were looking that way also.....i took a head count of chickens ....and all was ok. The boy kept the enemy away for sure....he is such a great boy !


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 30, 2019)

That's great! We had a bobcat in the woods last night. Dogs were going ballistic. Goats were scared - we have one field unprotected right now. 
   LOL I am use to the "earthy smell".


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 30, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Th at's great! We had a bobcat in the woods last night. Dogs were going ballistic. Goats were scared - we have one field unprotected right now.
> LOL I am use to the "earthy smell".



We have passed the "earthty"  part........if it was safe..I would say he was ready for frebreeze...


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2019)

Mel at work



Got @CntryBoy777 moved & truck unpacked. @B&B Happy goats are stuck with me until Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeh....and for "proof" of that fact........one thing that we can say, is, Mel is a Wonderful Boy!!....as was the visit, and we really had a Great time.....I'm sure there will be future visits, as long as Leone will unlock the gate for us to get out.........Thanks!!!....for the hospitality....good thing we were out in the country....mighta got in trouble if it were a neighborhood.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 31, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....and for "proof" of that fact....View attachment 60324....one thing that we can say, is, Mel is a Wonderful Boy!!....as was the visit, and we really had a Great time.....I'm sure there will be future visits, as long as Leone will unlock the gate for us to get out.........Thanks!!!....for the hospitality....good thing we were out in the country....mighta got in trouble if it were a neighborhood.....



The gate will alwayse get unlocked for you and Joyce, we really had a great time, we definitely  will be getting together again...soon


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2019)

Mel is in his Happy Place.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 1, 2019)

Mel has been inside,  totally content to sleep and hang out with his humans today...yesterday was wonderful  for him..... getting all that attention and sharing his goats with his friends


----------



## Bruce (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't think it is possible to get a picture of Mel that adequately shows his true size. You have to be in his presence. My finger span is 9" and I reach to the base of his ears when I put my hand on his head.


Mel, Missy & Sophie playing


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeh....but any dog that makes the furniture look small....like children's play furniture....definitely is something to be reckoned with.....


----------



## Rammy (Apr 2, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I don't think it is possible to get a picture of Mel that adequately shows his true size. You have to be in his presence. My finger span is 9" and I reach to the base of his ears when I put my hand on his head.
> View attachment 60453
> 
> Mel, Missy & Sophie playing


Awww, he's so happy. He sure got the right momma.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 2, 2019)

To put it in perspective, Mel can walk up to a kitchen counter and comfortably lay his massive head on it. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> To put it in perspective, Mel can walk up to a kitchen counter and comfortably lay his massive head on it. Give him a hug for me.



I will and a kiss too, lol  Mel gives me my chin lick kiss every day when i ask for it.....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Apr 2, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 60369


That should be a "Picture of the Week"!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 3, 2019)

y'all crack me up.

@Bruce  I thought you might get a kick out of this. 
This is Badger - "D"'s brother (D is sire to Mel) He is NOT social. Very different temperament than D 





D- he has a more correct head but this here is MY boy!  I am 5'7" he loves his mommy!  D has excellent temperament- so did Callie
D would melt your heart. Everyone that meets D wants to take him home. He is the love of my life!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 3, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> y'all crack me up.
> 
> @Bruce  I thought you might get a kick out of this.
> This is Badger - "D"'s brother (D is sire to Mel) He is NOT social. Very different temperament than D
> ...



Awesome  picture


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Apr 4, 2019)

Great pictures @Southern by choice!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 5, 2019)

Mel ,and Missy are playing with Sophie and are chasing each other like a bunch of two legged kids. 
They look like a pile of legs, in a giant fur pile when they are rolling around on the ground, i wish they could help with the chores


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 8, 2019)

Helpful Mel was kind enough not to be a pest while i was preparing the rabbits for freezer camp today. He just layed there and watched....when i was finally finish he and missy were rewarded with some delicious  rabbit organ parts....they were both quite happy with their treat. Good boy Mel


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2019)

Guess ya know how to get him to come from under the porch....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2019)

My dogs love chicken slaughter day.....Carson hasn't had one of those yet.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

Mel..............i was very unhappy with the boy today ! 
After spending the morning grocery shopping and hitting the bogo sales at two grocery stores, i had a load of frozen stuff.....i called DH to meet me at the gate, as soon as i pulled up and the gate was opened....MEL took off, wouldn't  come when I was calling him...so off I go on foot following him and trying to be sure he doesn't  hit the woods. The darn stinker took off down a street I won't  even drive on (crack heads)...and here i am on foot trying to get him, DH got in the truck and caught up with me, and we found him in a trashed out yard, nose to nose with a white, intact pitbull.....oh $hit, i have to trespass onto this property and hope i don't  get shot, cut by some trash on the ground or bit by a snake ,let alone deal with a pissed off pit.....Mel continued to make me follow him all around that property till he was cornered by a fence and I could grab his collar.
The property owner came out and i apologized for tresspassing  and my dog....
DH drove home , and i walked the four blocks with Mel holding him by the collar....
He is laying on the floor inside right now, and i just simply told him to never do that again....
We will have a talk later...when I catch my breath


----------



## Bruce (Apr 10, 2019)

Bad dog Mel!!!! If he keeps that up you'll need a double gate system. Or maybe a rope and clip permanently attached near the gate so he can be clipped in before the gate is opened (or opened wider than necessary to get you in the yard, close the gate, clip him in then open the gate for the vehicle.

Did I remember to say BAD DOG MEL!!! ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Bad dog Mel!!!! If he keeps that up you'll need a double gate system. Or maybe a rope and clip permanently attached near the gate so he can be clipped in before the gate is opened (or opened wider than necessary to get you in the yard, close the gate, clip him in then open the gate for the vehicle.
> 
> Did I remember to say BAD DOG MEL!!! ?



I'm  still pissed off at him....making me walk that far into a crack area...I told leon, if Mel wants a long walk on the hot tar, i will put a leash and he can stroll beside the side by side for a few miles.....DH thought that would be mean...ugh...what about my swollen ankles ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

It's  5:00 pm...just about the same time every day that the cows come to this end of their pasture....Mel always watchs them , and it has not been a big deal at all....till just now, I had to bring him inside as he was chasing the cows along our fence line and had them running...not at all cool Mel....what the heck is up with you today ?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hopefully, it is just a bad day....we all have them...also, he is adjusting to fewer horomones, too....he "feels" different than he used to..........for both of ya!!.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hopefully, it is just a bad day....we all have them...also, he is adjusting to fewer horomones, too....he "feels" different than he used to..........for both of ya!!.....



I was wondering if it's  hormones...he just went from  wonderful  Mel to  "richard cranium " in one darn day 
Thanks for the hugs, tell Joyce i said hello


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2019)

How high is your fence and do you have it hotwired? If Mel wants to go on walkabout, you need to head that off before he jumps the fence. At Joe's, he didn't know that he could jump the fence. Trip got stupid and started jumping the fence and would do it with me watching him. He has been behind a hot wire ever since that.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 10, 2019)

You cut off his brain, so now he has to use his real brain. That would screw any male up.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> How high is your fence and do you have it hotwired? If Mel wants to go on walkabout, you need to head that off before he jumps the fence. At Joe's, he didn't know that he could jump the fence. Trip got stupid and started jumping the fence and would do it with me watching him. He has been behind a hot wire ever since that.



The fence is 4 ' and is going to be replaced as part of the new fencing project. 
None of the dogs listen to DH.....he isn't  alpha, DH opened the gate and expected Mel to listen to him, lol...by the time I got out of the truck Mel had already hit the corner ......didnt  come when i called him either...
New fence will be no climb, may get hot wired, or invisable fence a foot inside of outter fence.....
Every day is a new adventure.......I hope this is just a hormonal  moment....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2019)

Invisible fence doesn't impress me. I know some people swear by them, but I just don't care for them. Non-climb for maybe a horse, but you can bet that Mel can climb and jump if he wants to. Put a hot wire at the top of it. If you are using T-posts, I love these new insulators.

https://www.lockjawz.com/

No matter which way the T-post is turned, these insulators will fit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Invisible fence doesn't impress me. I know some people swear by them, but I just don't care for them. Non-climb for maybe a horse, but you can bet that Mel can climb and jump if he wants to. Put a hot wire at the top of it. If you are using T-posts, I love these new insulators.
> 
> https://www.lockjawz.com/
> 
> No matter which way the T-post is turned, these insulators will fit.



We are using wood posts.....and i am not sure what liability  there may be having a hot wired fence next to the road.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2019)

Use screw in insulators and place them on the inside. Put up the apropriate signs. If it worries you, then use the invisible fence.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2019)

Use screw in insulators and place them on the inside. Put up the apropriate signs. If it worries you, then use the invisible fence.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

@Baymule i have had hotwire fencing in the past and i like it alot.....actually I would love a ten foot high fence with razor wire on top for my entire place.....that isn't my DH idea of a fence. I think it could be quite attractive with ivy or morning glories growing on it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 10, 2019)

The Ivy would ground it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 10, 2019)

Ya know what "country razor wore" is?.....running roses on field wire......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 10, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> The Ivy would ground it out.



If i had a ten foot high fence with razor  wire on top.......i don't  think i would need to hot wire it lol, so the ivy shouldn't  be a problem..., but that's  just my fantacy fence, in my concrete house with a fully attached concrete barn .......heavenly dreams


----------



## Rammy (Apr 10, 2019)

Dont forget the flame throwers,  grenade launchers, and machine guns.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 11, 2019)

Rammy said:


> Dont forget the flame throwers,  grenade launchers, and machine guns.



Now Rammy, don't  you think that may up set my critters.....all that noise ?


----------



## Rammy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nooooo! I see Mel using the grenade launcher at goat noises neighbor...... say baaaa! now, ya jerk.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 11, 2019)

Rammy said:


> Nooooo! I see Mel using the grenade launcher at goat noises neighbor...... say baaaa! now, ya jerk.....



EXCELLENT thought !


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> New fence will be no climb, may get hot wired, or invisable fence a foot inside of outter fence.....


I'm with Bay. Sister had buried invisible fence and a German Shepherd that loved to chase squirrels. You have no idea how often they came home with him waiting to get back on the property. Besides that you need to worry about the batteries in the collar (do they make them in Mel's size?). A single strand of hot wire inside the fence should work, he can climb but I don't think he could clear a 4' fence without touching it. And you don't live on a road with a lot of walkers, get some of the electric fence signs like Bay suggested.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I'm with Bay. Sister had buried invisible fence and a German Shepherd that loved to chase squirrels. You have no idea how often they came home with him waiting to get back on the property. Besides that you need to worry about the batteries in the collar (do they make them in Mel's size?). A single strand of hot wire inside the fence should work, he can climb but I don't think he could clear a 4' fence without touching it. And you don't live on a road with a lot of walkers, get some of the electric fence signs like Bay suggested.



There are too many walkers here and night crawlers  too....
DH opened the gate and Mel doesn’t  listen to him.....none of the dogs listen to him......this has happened once, i am not ready to call the MARINES yet....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2019)

Double gates have already been suggested...…. it might be worth looking into. At a nearby game ranch, they have truck and trailer sized double gates.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 12, 2019)

It should be fine with new fence set up and inset gate....Dh ,opened the gate fully  not thinking that the dogs, ...any of them ....would take a stroll....given the chance....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 12, 2019)

We had to go to a apointment  today, this time I opened the gate..all the way open while DH drove out, Mel just stayed where he was and we stared at each other while I shook my head saying no....
He listens to his momma ........when  he wants too


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 12, 2019)

Obviously, Mel senses that ya need guarding from Leon's driving.....or, he was just fine with staying home with ya....if ya turned back towards the house......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 12, 2019)

Lol...Mel snores.....very loudly ! 
Just got my hearing aid adjusted today and i am listening to him snoring.....I love it !


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2019)

I think that other dog has been barking smack and Mel figured it was time to let it see just who he was messing with.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 12, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Sister had buried invisible fence and a German Shepherd that loved to chase squirrels. You have no idea how often they came home with him waiting to get back on the property.


We had a neighbor, in MN, who had an invisible fence. We would watch their dog take a flying leap through the zap, yelping, as he went. He would run around the neighborhood, and when he was ready to go home, he would sit outside the invisible fence until the owner turned the fence off.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 12, 2019)

i can just picture a dog doing that


----------



## Rammy (Apr 12, 2019)

My next door neighbor, ( not goobermooch), had an invisible fence for her boxer, Bruno. Didnt stop him at all. Ran right on thru the fence chasing cars. They finally got a collar with longer prongs and it finally stopped him running thru. I think your best bet is the hotwire along the top.
Considering Mel has a good coat on him,  an invisible fence probably wouldnt faze him at all. Get a good zapper ( hotwire) and hook it up.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 13, 2019)

Rammy said:


> My next door neighbor, ( not goobermooch), had an invisible fence for her boxer, Bruno. Didnt stop him at all. Ran right on thru the fence chasing cars. They finally got a collar with longer prongs and it finally stopped him running thru. I think your best bet is the hotwire along the top.
> Considering Mel has a good coat on him,  an invisible fence probably wouldnt faze him at all. Get a good zapper ( hotwire) and hook it up.



It is a simple case of who opens the gate.....when i do, it i haven't  had any problem...husband opened it that ONE day and just thought all three dogs would stay put....dogs don't  work that way......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 13, 2019)

I do not have a problem with any of the dogs trying to escape.....it was a one time event that when DH opened  the gate, paid no attention to three dogs looking at a big juicy chance to explore, that Mel took a walk about......resolution  is I , the alpha witch open and close the gate till we re fence and inset the gate away from the road.....easy fix..... (may use the hot wire for DH )


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2019)

Easy fix. 
You stop the truck. You and Leon switch places through the BARELY open gate. You open the gate while giving the dogs the evil eye, Leon drives the truck through and you close the gate


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 14, 2019)

In memory of my  home and dad in Texas,  .... love MEL


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi ya all, it's  me Mel woof....like um I took advantage of the man of the house again,  he forgot the gate was open and just before the alpha woman got home...I got a stroll, man it was so cool to sniff new smells and do as I want...then all of a sudden that red truck showed up...and out came alpha, lol she thought I was going to jump in the back seat..heck no way...we are on nobodys turff now, i ain't  gettin in no darn truck. All of a sudden the man showed up and that alpha woman traded machines with him , and told him to go home...lol he did and he sure was mad at that alpha woman.
Well all of a sudden alpha put a lead on me and got into that little yellow buggy thing and told me to come on...what no seat? I gotta walk ?
She started slowly, and i had no choice other than to walk beside that noisy thing...then she made me walk faster, then i was trotting along side her. I tried to show her who was boss for a second but that sure didnt  work for me...she went a little  faster..now i was at a medium run..i saw that gate ahead and knew where we were going...and she went faster, i could keep up but we got to get to the dang gate, i am going to tire out if i keep doing this....ahhhh inside the gate, he closed it and locked it ...alpha just got out of that yellow thing and took the lead off me..he started to complain that i didnt  come when he called my name, lol (silly human) she said when you leave a gate open YOU are responsible  for the dog taking a stroll.....
I just stood beside my alpha and together we went to check on our goats....she did wisper to me that i should respect the man of the house. I said I do woof woof 
DH doesn’t  always stand for Dear husband !


----------



## Bruce (Apr 16, 2019)

Mel best start towing the line or Alpha Woman might get unhappy with him. Of course it is often said that LGDs always come when called ... if they feel like it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 16, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Mel best start towing the line or Alpha Woman might get unhappy with him. Of course it is often said that LGDs always come when called ... if they feel like it.



Alpha woman has no problem with Mel....."Someone" needs to remember the gate !!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 16, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> DH doesn’t always stand for Dear husband !


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2019)

Padlock the gate, hang the key around your neck. It's the latest in sexy jewelry, especially if it is hung on a shoestring. Real Redneck High Fashion. Then D(?)H will have to go out the front door. Just be sure Mel is in the back yard when you leave so he doesn't develop new tricks of slipping out the front door.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Padlock the gate, hang the key around your neck. It's the latest in sexy jewelry, especially if it is hung on a shoestring. Real Redneck High Fashion. Then D(?)H will have to go out the front door. Just be sure Mel is in the back yard when you leave so he doesn't develop new tricks of slipping out the front door.



With leons handicaps, mel mowes him over.....pushes leon aside and does as he wishes,  ...the gate has a padlock and a key..the issue happens when i have to leave, so NEW house rule is padlock gets locked when i leave, i have the dang key...and i know they are all in the darn yard when i get back, lol..... and i am the old fart here !
And thanks for the sexy fashion hint, but i think it may clash with my hearing aid and my purple nurple in my left ear


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 16, 2019)

You are always a sure reason for a smile.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 16, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> You are always a sure reason for a smile.



Life is so much more enjoyable when you can laugh at it....Thanks Mike


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello this is me, Ya know Me Mel... I learned some new tricks today....my woman alpha ...well she cleans the leftovers out on tuesdays and puts them out on the back porch and calls everyone to come and eat em up...well she called Missy and Sophie, and before they got there i ate it all up myself....boy oh boy, it was a stroll down memory lane in texas , i had pizza all cut up nice, some veggies and some meat...i was in heaven  just me and pops hanging out in Texas. , while i took a nice nap with my full belly...
When i woke up i had some work to do, had to make the rounds and check on the goats and chickens,  then took a stroll over to the rabbits....
All in all, living here isn't  so bad, i get to do pretty much what i want, the man doesn't  give me a hard time at all, he will give me rubs alot, the other two dogs know I run the show and I am the head dog in charge.....
The alpha woman talks to me nicely, but when she is serious she holds my face in her hands till i look her in the eyes....oh i try really hard not to do that..don't  want her to think i am paying attention to her...but she persists till i look, and she kindly tells me what we are going to be doing as partners...hey wait a second...partners ???
I will have to take this under advisement....lets see, she feeds me, she brushes  me, she loves me...oh well...guess i will give in a little more..i think we kinda like each other.  Thats all i got to say right now, time to go get my night time treat on the back porch, talk at ya all later, love ...your BYH  magnificent  creature Mel


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2019)

Haha, I love it! Keep up the good work Mel!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 18, 2019)

Arrrrrr woof woof it's  me...Mel....I have just come inside for my people time and to make the humans feel wanted.   Thank goodness they don't  expect me to act like some kinda dog or something and do dumb tricks...nope... not me...I am a independent kinda guy,   ...I come out from my under steps pit when I want to, ... I  don't  wipe my feet or shake off the dirt and sand either,.... nope no way dude ! ...I do have to tolerate the alpha woman who insists on wiping my eyes and cleans my sandy drool off but it's  not so bad once you get used to it...
I did take some time today and made the rounds checking out the new fence area that the old wrinkled humans worked on,....
 man the one that chews tobacco  spit everywhere....doesn’t  he know that crap isn't  good for my nose ?... I mean a guy like me who works a protection job needs all his tools, ...my sniffer is important ! I think next time they show up I will just pee on his tires and see how he likes that !
Well it's  about time I go sit with alpha woman and make her happy, you know how women are , they always want you let them know you got some kinda feelings for them....ya I got some feelings for her, she had my jewels removed arrrrr, ...I was pretty unhappy about that but its just one less thing i have to lick , so it worked out ok.......well better go make her happy, then i will get my evening treat for sure !
Wanna wish you all a very special Easter from the bottom of my very big heart,  enjoy your family time together and if ya got any leftovers...send em my way ... love, .your BYH buddy MEL


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2019)

I love Mel.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I love Mel.



Mel loves you too


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2019)

Well I guess I really messed up today...yep me...Mel...
The wrinkled people were here working at 8:30....they had the gate just a crack opened...ahhhhhhaaaa....I was gone! The wrinkles tried chasing me, i almost tripped over my own feet laughing...
Then they went and told my alpha mom...so i really booked it. I could hear that yellow machine looking for me and her stopping and asking people if they had seen me and giving out her phone number.....i just stayed outta sight, i was having my walk about  no matter who got mad. She drove around me every where and couldn't  find me...it was so funny to see her so mad at me ! 
Finally the yellow machine went home...oh boy, freedom ! 
I thought i saw her drive down the road in the red truck kinda slow.....wonder where she is going....doesn't  she want me anymore? She isn't  chasing  me 
About a hour later i saw one of the wrinkles go past me in his truck, then i found a really cool yard full of garbage and all kinds of fun stuff.....all of a sudden the yellow machine showed up with the man  on it, he came up to me and i knew i wouldn't  be in any trouble with him, he is always nice. So i got a leash put on me and trotted along side the machine home.....
When alpha mom had gotten home i came to greet her and stood right in front of that red truck to show her i was back and still a independent  boy...i stood right there and didnt  move!   She did something to that red truck cuz it was screaming at me to move....so i moved to the left four feet...that red truck came at me screaming ! I casually  moved to the right, it came after me again !  WTH is up her butt ? , i just went for a walk about....geez
She didn't  say a word to me and it hurt my feelings, so i went way under the porch. I saw her go up the steps and come right back down ....she was comming at me with the leash...oh no ...i think i am in trouble...
Well here i sit out on the back porch, no air conditioning,  won't  let me inside and alpha isn't  talking to me....although i did hear her call the vets office and tell them i was found and she was talking about a GPS tracking device......??????
Love to all, your BYH friend Mel


----------



## bethh (Apr 24, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well I guess I really messed up today...yep me...Mel...
> The wrinkled people were here working at 8:30....they had the gate just a crack opened...ahhhhhhaaaa....I was gone! The wrinkles tried chasing me, i almost tripped over my own feet laughing...
> Then they went and told my alpha mom...so i really booked it. I could hear that yellow machine looking for me and her stopping and asking people if they had seen me and giving out her phone number.....i just stayed outta sight, i was having my walk about  no matter who got mad. She drove around me every where and couldn't  find me...it was so funny to see her so mad at me !
> Finally the yellow machine went home...oh boy, freedom !
> ...


Mel should meet Gracie.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2019)

Can't like that one, I'd be fuming too. You are going to have to put in a double gate, as in open gate #1, go into enclosed space, open gate #2 and enter the yard (with gate #1 firmly shut behind you) 

I believe there are tracking device collars, hunters use them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2019)

When a dog does this there is a reason. We should talk.
Walk a bouts are generally for two reasons and can be addressed and fixed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Can't like that one, I'd be fuming too. You are going to have to put in a double gate, as in open gate #1, go into enclosed space, open gate #2 and enter the yard (with gate #1 firmly shut behind you)
> 
> I believe there are tracking device collars, hunters use them.



We are looking  the tracking devices right now.....the ones i have found are just tags that hang on his collar and you can use cell phone to track .... can't  blame him for wanting to explore the area he lives in, and when a dummy leaves a gate open.........
I really am wondering if he would like me to take him for a trot e/o day  with the "yellow" machine.....???


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> When a dog does this there is a reason. We should talk.
> Walk a bouts are generally for two reasons and can be addressed and fixed.


Just sent you a pm


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2019)

Still waiting to hear from @Southern by choice   about her thoughts on Mel, but this afternoon Mel was very clinginy  to me...so we spent alot of time together...he just wanted my attention, hugs and time.... perhaps his hormones are still wacked,  ...
We have a second gate that could be used to double gate but due to DH physical  issues he refuses to have get out and open and close two gates....while I win most battles, I will let him have this one. We moved here with one dog and a cat and his handicaps.
I have brought the other two dogs, chickens, rabbits and goats into our home and i take care of them as well.
I have no complaints about Mel, the world he came from suddenly changed,  and now he is here.in a diffrent state and home......that is alot of adjustments to make in a short time for him , then add the nutering, people here working, new noises, new smells...heck sometimes I want to get outta here! Got to give the boy some credit, he really is a magnificent  creature


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey BB I am slammed busy but may be able to talk later. First... DON'T BABY HIM! I don't care how clingy he wants to be don't feed into it. I told you there are consequences to neutering but I also understand why you had to do it with the knucklehead neighbor.
Taking his testosterone away will alter behavior. If he acts clingy tell him to "knock it off!" Say "what's your problem? Knock it off, go lay down."
DO NOT FEED INTO THIS. If you give an inch he will take a mile. Neutered LGD's can be a PITA.
We need to talk about him respecting DH too. You know one of his brothers was on track to be certified therapy unfortunately the family really dropped the ball. He has the potential to do many things so lets stop this BS he is doing now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Hey BB I am slammed busy but may be able to talk later. First... DON'T BABY HIM! I don't care how clingy he wants to be don't feed into it. I told you there are consequences to neutering but I also understand why you had to do it with the knucklehead neighbor.
> Taking his testosterone away will alter behavior. If he acts clingy tell him to "knock it off!" Say "what's your problem? Knock it off, go lay down."
> DO NOT FEED INTO THIS. If you give an inch he will take a mile. Neutered LGD's can be a PITA.
> We need to talk about him respecting DH too. You know one of his brothers was on track to be certified therapy unfortunately the family really dropped the ball. He has the potential to do many things so lets stop this BS he is doing now.


, 

Awesome, thank you so much.....will do


----------



## Bruce (Apr 25, 2019)

How about the inner gate being electric so you can open it from the truck?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 25, 2019)

Here's an idea from ValleyVet:


*Drive-Thru Electric Gate for Livestock Holding *








No more opening and closing gates. Holds cattle, hogs, sheep and horses like an electric fence. Flexible fiberglass polyethylene arms support electrical streamers (30" in length and 6" apart) and bend in any direction. Metal never touches the tractor or vehicle, as it is covered by the fiberglass/polyethylene. Gate swings closed automatically. Easy to install. Energized with any electric fencer.

And, fairly reasonably priced.

13 - 19' $149.95 23 lbs
18 - 24' $164.95 30 lbs


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey everybody , it me...Mel
Just wanted to let everyone  know i had a really fun day today, the goat gate was open, the three of us dogs hung out and played with the goats, the cat was there and the chickens were around...we all had a good time and got along with each other. The breeze today felt really good so running and playing with Missy was awesome. 
Have a good weekend, your friend Mel


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 26, 2019)

Well "Big Boy".....guess ya will be thinking bout that Fresh meat that is coming yo way tomorrow..........just remember to change locations ya lay in more often.....that way that ole "Alpha" won't slip in the puddle of drool ya will leave.....I know ya are "clued In", cause ya heard them talking about it.....enjoy your snooze and be ready for "chow time" tomorrow....

PS......Gabbs said to tell ya Hi!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 27, 2019)

so true !


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 30, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well "Big Boy".....guess ya will be thinking bout that Fresh meat that is coming yo way tomorrow..........just remember to change locations ya lay in more often.....that way that ole "Alpha" won't slip in the puddle of drool ya will leave.....I know ya are "clued In", cause ya heard them talking about it.....enjoy your snooze and be ready for "chow time" tomorrow....
> 
> PS......Gabbs said to tell ya Hi!!



Hey Gabbie, ...its me Mel....you will like this one, the wrinkles left for good today, they said the fence is done and looks good., ... I thought to myself ya right....alpha let me out and i walked the fenceline....the wrinkles didn't  cover a three foot section of three strand barb wire....so i  steped through it and walked down cow neighbors field till alpha could see me from the back slider, and i just sat there waiting.....alpha came out and told me what a good boy i was for finding the wrinkles error....SCORE !  I was sooo cool and came when she called me, i know i scored big points on that move as i came back right away  right through that barbed wire.  That's  what ya gotta do sometimes Gabby , surprise the humans !  (It keeps them on their toes )    Your friend Mel


----------



## Bruce (Apr 30, 2019)

You can add "fence inspector" to the list of Mel's skills.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 30, 2019)

Bruce said:


> You can add "fence inspector" to the list of Mel's skills.



No kidding, ..... leon thought Mel was escaping, I said nope he is just trying to show us that he is way smarter than we give him credit for !


----------



## Bruce (Apr 30, 2019)

He's so MEL-low you are being lulled into thinking he ISN'T thinking. But he is .... all the time. Now remember, you DID previously say he could do anything he wants. Now you have to backtrack and say "within the confines of the property".


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 30, 2019)

Bruce said:


> He's so MEL-low you are being lulled into thinking he ISN'T thinking. But he is .... all the time. Now remember, you DID previously say he could do anything he wants. Now you have to backtrack and say "within the confines of the property".



So TRUE !


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeh Mel.....Gabbs here....I could tell ya stories that ya wouldn't believe and I keep hearing talk of some fencing around here....but, still treking around this place on a lead....so, just count yourself lucky to be able to waunder around without being "attached" to that Alpha woman....it sure makes chasing squirrels and birds very difficult cause they are as slow as molasses on a day in December....the woman of the house is much better than that old fart, but they take good care of me and what has been promised has happened in the past....so, just have to trust them on this too.....I'm just so anxious to be on my own....as long as they are close by, because I have to make sure they do things right, cause this is all mine, as your place is yours.....we just have to let them "claim" it for we both know they are as crazy as a loon.....guess it makes some kinda sense to them, though...........


----------



## Baymule (May 1, 2019)

I am loving these Mel/Gabbie conversations!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 2, 2019)

Hey Gabbie, ...it's  me Mel.....I know we haven't  gotten a chance to meet yet....but if you come up here for a visit we can run and play with the other two dogs, you can even find a spot to do your business and i got the humans trained to pick it up !  We can bark and roll everywhere, drag sand into the house and even hang out with the humans if we get tired....just watch out for alpha, she has something special about her, kinda a odd special thing...she can't  hear the human man talk, but when us dogs start licking our junk, boy oh boy she can hear that and tells ya to stop it now!  Guess i will have to work on that one some....usually i can be pretty slick about it and she doesn't  hear me....but Missy OMG she yells at her and tells her she sounds like she has a slurpy from 7/11 shes drinkin ! See what I mean...what the heck is a slurpy ?  Humans....they are so confusing!
Kindest regards,  your BYH friend Mel 
By the way, just so ya know...Im fixed, so if we hit it off real well...ummm we can talk about that kinda stuff later, woof woof ...i also saw your picture, you look pretty in blue xoxo


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 2, 2019)

.....Mel, it was sweet of ya to say such kind things about me....Thanks!!!....you are pretty Handsome yourself.....maybe one day they will bring up there, but they say I've got to listen better....they just don't understand that I'm still young and have a world of things to investigate and when I get a whiff of something it gets my attention and then I zone in on it and next thing I know I'm in trouble for not listening.....kinda like what the old fart read to me about you.........I'm still a naive country girl, trying to acclimate to "city living".........there are sounds and smells that I haven't been around before and being a "Protector", I make my presence known to anything strange....they are thankful, but I still get told to quite down.....humans...don't they know that dogs bark and yelp?.....its kinda like ya getting yelled at for keeping yourself clean....ya sure ain't got hands to wipe yourself with a rag....so, ya gotta use what the good Lord gave ya....He made us, as he did them....but, at times they expect us to act like them..........like that will ever happen....anyway, didn't mean to keep ya so long, but wanted ya to know that ya ain't the only one bewildered about these strange creatures.....maybe one day they will come to their senses and just let us be what the Creator made us to be.......bark at ya later Big Boy!!.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 6, 2019)

My Dear Gabby, i can't  tell you how mad  i am at my human....she didn't  see your message till just now...and while it WAS addressed to ME...Mel, ....she went and read it to the human man first and they made a really loud strange sound...they called it laughter ??? All I know is alpha was doing it so hard she said she needed depends and the human man didn't  answer her cuz he was doining it too !  I don't  understand, you were talking to me....we are just going to have to meet up and run with my dogs and let them be all stupid trying to tell us to stop having fun...after all, it is fenced here.....  Bark back at ya girly girl, a big woof to ya, Your BYH friend Mel


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 7, 2019)

Mel has dug himself a new crater lol...in the carport, next to the truck...i wonder if our truck falls into it could we claim it to be a sink hole  ?


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2019)

My two Pyrenees dig holes that am upturned Volkswagon bug would fit nicely into.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> My two Pyrenees dig holes that am upturned Volkswagon bug would fit nicely into.



Mel is a trip for sure ! I am trying to decide what to put dowm in that area that won't  cost a fortune, but makes him not lay or dig there...


----------



## Mike CHS (May 7, 2019)

Fill it back in and put a piece of plywood should stop him


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2019)

He'll just dig a new hole next to the plywood!
I hope he doesn't dig deep enough that he opens a sinkhole!


----------



## Mini Horses (May 8, 2019)

Fill, place fence over it, let the grass grow.  Hey, we do this to keep things from digging into coops, etc.


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2019)

I don't think the grass will grow under the carport but burying some kind of fencing could work. And save the ground when @B&B Happy goats or her DH peel out in the truck


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 9, 2019)

Ya all have great ideas, thank you.....under the carport is that dirty nasty sand / silt ,that get into his coat and makes him look brown. Then he brings it in the house to share with us....


----------



## Bruce (May 9, 2019)

Because he loves you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 9, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Because he loves you!


 
And we love him. ......dirt, sand and all...


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2019)

When Trip cowers in the house, hiding from Thunder Monsters, he leaves behind a sand pile on the floor. I understand the dirt piles and the adoration for the Stealthy Dirt Bombers.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 10, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> My Dear Gabby, i can't  tell you how mad  i am at my human....she didn't  see your message till just now...and while it WAS addressed to ME...Mel, ....she went and read it to the human man first and they made a really loud strange sound...they called it laughter ??? All I know is alpha was doing it so hard she said she needed depends and the human man didn't  answer her cuz he was doining it too !  I don't  understand, you were talking to me....we are just going to have to meet up and run with my dogs and let them be all stupid trying to tell us to stop having fun...after all, it is fenced here.....  Bark back at ya girly girl, a big woof to ya, Your BYH friend Mel



 .....Hey there Mel!!.....sorry that it took so long to reply to your "sweet invitation"....it has been a crazy and busy time....like the other day, the lady took me to help her "babysit" that little beast that hit me every chance he got....but, they have a fenced yard....so I was able to stretch some leg muscle....in fact, that pic of me was taken there....see that Smile I'm wearing?....I keep hearing some talk about them coming up there, but haven't been told anything...yet....I know it will happen one day, but we will see....gotta make "last call" to keep my eyes from turning yellow overnite....catch ya Later !!....remeber...be a "good boy".....they're the ones that get Treats!!.....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 18, 2019)

Well, I rarely post pics on other's "threads"....but, I don't think this will get me into too much "trouble"...........this 1st pic is the first one....and the next one is after he heard the shutter snapped and had to "pose" for me....
  
He is such a big Ham.....even Sophie was coming to me for some "attention".....so, if they rely on the "animal test" of approval.....we are "In like Flint"......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 18, 2019)

Lol, you both more than passed. ..we couldn't  believe how  all the critters were all over you and Joyce. .....MEL  definitely  was on you for those rubs, yesterday we brushed enough fur off of him to make another dog ! 
Yupper, the boy sure loves his "Uncle Fred"


----------



## Baymule (May 18, 2019)

How awesome it is that y’all live close enough to visit each other.


----------



## Bruce (May 18, 2019)

Sure is!



CntryBoy777 said:


> this 1st pic is the first one....and the next one is after he heard the shutter snapped and had to "pose" for me....


 Mel, what a ham!

IIRC, Sophie was always right there any time I was petting another dog. Wanted her turn for sure.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 20, 2019)

Gabby, it's  me....Mel, ......now I know why they call this stuff "the dog days of summer" ....and it's  only May, boy oh boy....this AC stuff is awesome. ....I'm  staying inside and hidden  from that heat......well gotta go, I guess I gotta earn my keep and go for the goat walk with my human.....stay cool girl, just chill.....bark at ya later....Mel, your BYH friend


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 20, 2019)

Heey Mel!!....I understand about the AC, but I've never been without it.....most of my time is spent keeping the humans "busy" as I work on their "physical therapy"....I'll be so glad when this shedding thang has run its course....and I won't have to get brushed anymore.....oh, btw.....the "dog days' don't get here til end of July-Aug....I saw your picture and ya have a Great smile!!.....guess I'll end it here for now.....keep on Smilin' and I'll "sniff ya" later BigBoy.....


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2019)

Y’all are too funny!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 20, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Y’all are too funny!



Can Paris come and play with us ? I bet she has some sheep tales to tell, oh ya...it's  me Mel, you remember me from my home in Texas...don't  ya huh don't  ya...did ya forget me ?  Mel 
..


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

Hey it's me, Paris. My Mom says the Psycho B!tch is back......I don't know what she means by that. All I know is that Mom and her friend Russell were moving a small chicken coop looking thing, they opened the gate to MY back yard and I went out to say hello. Russell talked real nice to me and petted me. I smiled and wagged my tail. 

But then they came in MY yard and didn't even ask me if they could, so I bit Russell in the butt and barked at him. Boy, you should have seen him drop that chicken coop, he yelped just like a puppy! he rubbed his butt too. Me, Mom was shocked that I did that so I hid in my dog cave. She apologized over and over for what I did. Heck, it ain't like I sank teeth in him or anything, just a nip to let him know that he wasn't welcome in MY yard. Reckon I shoulda barked first, then bit him? 

Any way, I'm in the dog house and Mom says play days are out. She said I'm grounded, whatever that means. 

Bark at you and Gabbie later. psssttt…...don't bite nobody, it really makes Moms mad


----------



## Mike CHS (May 23, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 24, 2019)

Hey Paris, it's  me Mel....glad ya are joining us here, we need more of our kind to come and tell our  stories about farm living.
So sorry to hear your in the dog house for using  your teeth,  humans get pretty upset with us when we do that, but I can sure understand why ya did it....its like they want us to protect them and tell us its our yard and our job to protect...then they bring someone into OUR personal space....what are ya supposed to do, pick up a stick and whap en on the back of the head ?
Well I guess we can't do that  anyhow, but your story was pretty darn funny , you need to do what I do for revenge...go pee on the new plants and bushes.... or even better....get a shoe, that really gets em goin....
Hope your outta trouble soon, let Gabby and I know how its going with ya....oh, do you know that girl Maisy in Tennessee?  If ya do, invite her to join us, I like her eyeliner she wears. Hugs to you girl, your BYH friend Mel


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 24, 2019)

Oh  no - bad Paris!  But, it is kinda funny...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 24, 2019)

.....hey Paris!!....this is my "shocked face".....tell her just because someone is their "friend", sure don't make em mine....don't ya just love it when they give ya a job to do, but then put all these rules and stipulations on ya and still expect ya to do the job....I sure would like to see them accomplish something with their hands cuffed behind their back....while wearing lead shoes.... .....obviously they haven't a clue about "guard dogging"....just when ya think they have it figured out they change the "rules"...or think we should be mind readers, we aren't....they are just so "predictable" that we can stay a few steps ahead of what they're doing....but, they think there is some kinda "ESP" going on here....give her some time and she will chill out some....just keep on doing the good job ya have been doing and don't let it bother ya so much....none of us are "perfect" and neither are they....I think ya exhibited great restraint and in giving a bit of a nip will certainly have that human's attention, the next time he thinks about entering your protected space....at least he didn't need stitches or a shot...he'll heal and your mom will get over it....take care "Big Girl" and come back and join us here anytime ya feel like posting.......


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2019)

Paris had run to Russell, wagging her tail, smiling and enjoying the attention he heaped on her. To make it worse, I bragged on what a good girl she was and how I don’t want a “bad” dog, then she bit him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Paris had run to Russell, wagging her tail, smiling and enjoying the attention he heaped on her. To make it worse, I bragged on what a good girl she was and how I don’t want a “bad” dog, then she bit him.



Well she didn't  tear him apart ! .....but I understand your being upset.....


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2019)

Poor Russell! How is he supposed to know that he is BFFs with Paris in one location and persona non grata in another?? AND he entered the sacred space WITH the permission AND presence of the Head Dog of the pack. I think Paris has some 'splainin to do!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 24, 2019)

Ya have to remember I'm speaking as Gabbie....not me....I didn't mean it as me to you, Bay.....I understand and agree with ya, as things are today in our world, it is difficult to be in that position and have to maintain control.....sorry for the confusion......


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya have to remember I'm speaking as Gabbie....not me....I didn't mean it as me to you, Bay.....I understand and agree with ya, as things are today in our world, it is difficult to be in that position and have to maintain control.....sorry for the confusion......


No confusion at all, enjoying the "dog" conversation.


----------



## Baymule (May 27, 2019)

Hey y'all, it's me, Trip. I told Paris she'd better be careful of making Mom mad, I did and it cost me my num-nums. There was this alluring female in the neighborhood, she wanted me, I could smell it! So over the fence I went. I never did hook up with her, too bad. But Mom said if I did, she'd have to pay Puppy Support, so maybe that was a good thing. But still...…

Anyhoo…..the only place that I would stay in was Paris's backyard, so Mom and Dad ran a hot wire around Pasture #1, which I promptly jumped. That little itty bitty fence charger did nothing to stop me! They put the wire back up, got a bigger charger from the same neighbor with the gorgeous girl (that my Mom says is a mutt) and that didn't faze me either. In fact, I broke the wire when I pushed off of it with my big feet. Mom said she ordered a bigger charger, 150 mile, 3 joules, whatever that means. Says she's gonna fry my a$$, smoke my hair and learn me some durn manners. It ain't sounding good for me! 

In the meantime, the neighbors de-num-numed their male dogs, but left the female intact, Mom says. That made her mad and she was ranting about the idiot neighbors and their ugly mutt, being a troublemaker, stupid and a whole lot of other words she says I can't say here. Personally I think that neighbor better watch out before Mom takes HIM to the vet and he comes back with no num-nums……..AND they have 4 boys.....all I know is those kiddos had better watch out for their num-nums too. Mom is dangerous!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 30, 2019)

Hey Trip...Mel here, ...
between them tornatos... and your mom being on the hunt for num nums...it sounds like it's  getting pretty dangerous in Texas. ! ...guess it's  not any safer here,  if ya think about it....I was here just gettin used to the place after two weeks, and my num nums were stolen !  I went to a place that was full of of my kinda fur friends, had a good time meeting everyone and  bam ...I passed out on the table...woke up and hurt like never before.....yepper, I had them stolen, they were only three years old and never used.....sigh ....what's  a guy  gonna do  geeezzz I'm  gettin depressed thinking about it.
Well gotta go pester Missy, ...that chunky monkey has been flirtin with me again.... be careful  and just lay low,  your alpha lady already took two of your joules...... now she is gonna hit ya with THREE? ...
Man Trip, lay low dude....ya gotta watch out for them human women ! ....your BYH friend, Mel


----------



## Bruce (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (May 30, 2019)

Mel, it's Trip. I can tell you one thing about that trip to the vet to get my num-nums lifted.....it REALLY made me MAD! I was so mad that I did my durndest to BITE ALL OF THEM. Yes sir, I was on a rampage. All doped up, could barely wobble, but I sure went after 'em! Hahaha I SKEERED the crap out them! That vet looked like a hopping rabbit, trying to get out my way. Heck, he shouldn't have been so dad-burned a-skeered, I had my rabies shot--HE gave it to me! It ain't like he wuz gonna get some disease or sumpin'. I wuz pretty dopey, I didn't catch none of 'em, but I had my jaws and teeth clicking like castanets. Then a couple of them nice girls, they called them vet techs, snuck up on me and put some kind of noose and a stick on my neck. Between me wobblin' and them pushin' and pullin', they got me to this cage and stuck me in it. I DID NOT like that cage, not even one teensy tiny little bit. I barked my mad dog bark at them. 

When Mom and Dad got here to pick me up, them girls wouldn't even take me out of the cage and take me to the lobby. Nope, they brought Mom and Dad to the cage for them to get me out. There wuz this sign hangin' on the cage HE BITES. Mom wuz shocked, just astounded that I went after those num-num stealers. They opened the cage, boy wuz I ever glad to see my Mom! I wobbled out to the truck and Mom had to lift me up and help me get in the truck. 

Home never looked so good. That is, until Mom brought out this confangled cone thing and put it over my head. All I wanted to do was lick my missing man parts! She said I wasn't supposed to do that. I dunno why, it was always ok before the BITE the VET visit. I laid out in the living room floor like a dead dog. I had to wear that durned cone unless Mom wuz lookin' at me. Finally she said I could lick my missing num-nums but there just weren't any joy in licking something that weren't there no more. 

Last night wuz terrible! Lightening, thunder and torMATOES. In our house, we call 'em torMATOES because that's how our 2 year old grand daughter sez it. So there wuz torMATOES that come 12 miles from us. I am big and tough, but I ain't no match for a torMATO and even worse, THUNDER (shiver). Mom and Dad always let me in the house when there is a storm I feel safe with them and I go to sleep on the floor. 

Mom said that Florida is HOT, so stay in the AC all you can. Don't forget to drink lots of water, we pant a lot, slobber and drool when it's so hot. Take care of yourself,
Trip


----------



## Mike CHS (May 30, 2019)




----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 30, 2019)

.....Hey boys!!....I guess I can still call ya that....even tho yo num-nums have got up and went.........but, I really shouldn't joke about that, I guess.....it's okay Trip....I don't blame ya at all....being in such a stooper after waking up in a strange place with strange smells and people around....would make any of us a little confused and scared....so, lashing out is understandable.........the other day, the old fart was hobbling around outside with me, when a van pulled into the drive and up to the house.....we were at the carport, so I took my position between Pops and the van....the driver opened the door and jumped out....well, I had all I could stand and my hair was standing on end I began to Bark, Snarl, and did my best to get to the fool....that old fart will fool ya....he can barely walk, but he can overpower me and hold me back.....so, somehow I ended up on my hind legs as I continued to let them know that they better stay put....right where they were.....that man's eyes were really Wide open and he jumped back in the van as fast as he jumped out...and he shut the door....then another man opened the sliding door and asked Pops if he was interested in their paper, something they said was a watchtower....whatever that is....Pops told him No and looked at me....that driver didn't even let the sliding door shut before he was hurrying out of the drive.....I guess I did what I was spose to, cause Pops told me I was a Good girl.....I just knew that someone was gonna have to go through me to get to Pops.....he can't run, but he sure treats me good and we have Fun most everyday....I have to go for now.....sure hope ya heal up well Trip and can get back to feeling as close to normal as ya can....and I'm sure Glad I don't have any of those num-num thangs if that is what they do to them....


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2019)

Hey Gabbie, it's me, Trip. That wuz a darn good thing that your Pops wasn't sitting outside by himself when that van pulled up. No telling what could've happened if you weren't on guard. Better not let him wander around by himself, you know our peoples don't have big teeth like we do.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2019)

Hey ya'll.... My Mistress calls me Cowboy...silly but I got used to it.  I hope ya'll don't mind me buttin' in just a little bit.  I wanted to tell Mel and Trip that I'll carry the num-nums for the guys in the group!  Trip, dude!  I can't say that I blame ya for tryin to keep the guys away from the num-nums - but for whatever reasons humans frown on that kinda behavior.  

I usually do what my Mistress says...at least while she's looking.  After she got that biting string that goes above the fence I started to get the hint.  But, after the last time she took me to see that vet guy she said I wasn't gettin' back in her truck - EVER!  Something about corn-filled poop in her truck.. I don't really understand why she got so mad - but I gotta tell ya....if she tries to take my num-nums I'll dump more corn-filled poop in her truck!  (snicker)

Uh...also kinda wanted to say howdy to that gorgeous Gabbie gal.  She should like me best - I still got all my original equipment! 

It's pretty hot and humid here...think I'll go for a dip in the pond and then dig another hole in the barn and hunker down for the day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 31, 2019)

Well howdy Cowboy, welcome to the pack, we need more canines  to join us and tell their stories, i mean after all, the humans have their herd...we should form a pack !
Ps isn't  Gabby a striking gal ? And Trip....well he is a trip for sure, and Paris, oh man she just makes me quiver with delight. ...I have seen pictures of that big fluffy Maisy.....Boy oh boy, with that eyeliner she puts on so perfectly, now thats one hot momma ! Your BYH friend Mel


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2019)

Yes indeed - that Maisy is a gorgeous gal!  I'd like to...ahem..."meet" her someday!  (insert wolf whistle here)  

Question for you guys....do your people get upset when you dig holes?  I don't really understand why they get grouchy about that.  I mean, my Mistress is kinda clumsy (don't tell her I said that) but she just needs to watch where she puts her feet.  

And, another question - why do the people only have two feet?   They'd be so much more sure-footed if they had four like us!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 31, 2019)

Hey Cowboy...I get ya about the holes....my humans call them the pits , lol...
but from what i heard, the humans used to walk on all fours and then over time they started thinking they could rule the animal kingdom and started walking on their hind  legs....and using  their front paws to do things...before you knew it they took us out of the wild and started controling every thing we do. Can ya imagine back in the days of your grand doggy....he ran wild and free, chased down what ever he wanted for dinner, pooped and peed anywhere. All males had num nums and we could do our thing with any female that we wanted to do it with .....darn humans talk about the 60's and "free love and Woodstock " ....barf barf, we had all that going on for ever till they started walking upright like some upitty critter.
Darn ...she's  callin me out side for something, your BYH friend , Mel


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 31, 2019)

Well, welcome Cowboy!!...from across the Gulf....not really sure what that means really, but Pops explained that ya are on the otherside of the water.....I don't get to hang outside by myself yet....so, Momma and Pops are always around when I'm outside....they let me dig tho, but not in certain areas....Momma yells at me for it, but Pops lets me have my fun, he says it is just dirt and can be put right back into the hole if needed....but, let me tell ya....where we were before had some really hard, tough ground to dig in.....but, over here, it is as easy as pie....ya can dig a large hole and not even break a sweat...ya know a girl doesn't need to be sweating anyway....I hope Paris and Maisy hang around, I don't need to be the only girl amongst all these "Hunks".........as far as the legs go, I'm glad the Creator made us different....I hate to burst the bubble, but they never walked on "all fours"....and we are made different for different functions....and I'm sooo Glad they have hands....cause it would be tough with these paws to get food and that wonderful "juice" that Pops puts on my food from that big box looking thing that hums from time to time....not only that, but these paws and nails are great for scratching and digging, but those hands feel really good rubbing and scratching in those tender areas....especially when there is fur to be shed....oh, man!!...it feels so good my hind leg just takes off on its own and I can't control it....I'm thankful I get to lay on cool tile during the heat of the day....just don't know how y'all stay out in the heat with those big furry coats ya are wearing....mine is certainly warm enough....guess the holes in the cooler dirt helps to cool ya down some.......anyway, y'all take care of yourselves and your charges.....don't forget, be nice to the people....cause they control the Food and Treats!!.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 31, 2019)

Hey Gabby its  Mel, I really don't  know nonthin bout  no "bubble  burstin"   its  just a old story that some ole hound dog told my great grand doggy, and beside I wasn't  there to enjoy it...times sure have changed from my great grand dogs days...they used to get free bones from the butcher all the time !      Although they were not allowed to come into the house back then....but at least it was cooler cuz ya could go dig a hole somewhere  and hang out for the day. Now humans have somethin runnin that makes their place cooler than outside ! That's  where I wanna be , inside with the humans in the cooler air....gotta go, moms goin to the store... later  girly  girl, your BYH friend Mel


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2019)

Howdy Cowboy! From Trip, Paris and Carson (who still has num-nums) Welcome to the pack, glad to have you here with us. All 3 of us love to dig holes, especially when going after gophers. While Mom likes dead gophers, we dig what she calls mine fields. We agree that maybe Mom and Dad should snuggle down in a nice cool hole in the dirt, then maybe they would like it and not sit in those reclining chairs any more.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been helping my human by digging in the barn.  I mean, my mistress has been digging out a bunch of what she calls "barn gold" so I figured she'd enjoy the help.   But, she gets grouchy when she's not paying attention and steps in one of the craters.  I mean geeze, how hard is it to watch where you're putting your feet?  I know she's distracted by all those goats crowding around and trying to get to the bucket of goodies.  Sometimes I keep the goats away from her - and sometimes her yelling at 'em works.  I hate it when she yells at me for just doing my job.  Yesterday I was just trying to keep the horses away and she got annoyed at me just cuz I won't let them eat the goat's hay.  Humans are confusing sometimes...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 3, 2019)

Good gosh, it has been warm...ummmm, it's  me ...Mel, ......well let me tell ya bout these females I live with, now I know the proper name for a female canine... but alpha my human mom won't  let me say it.....so anyhow, this afternoon I was minding my own business when all of a sudden that female dog that is always chained up next door , ....came running to the fence to meet me ......she had her hair cut and had even gotten a bath !
Mom was so happy to see that... she almost cried , but Missy....oh my, she got so mad at that girl flirting with me that she was chewing through the fence to tear her up !
  Hey...I know I'm  a good looking  guy I can't help that, it's in my genes.......now I have three girls fighting for my attention, .....mom yelled really loud and I bout hit the ground,.... Sophie booked it but Missy kept on trying to eat that fence till mom  yelled again and gave her a smack on the butt to stop.. and her face was bleeding too........gezzzz .... mom said it was because I was such a good boy that the girl next door got some attention from her owners......all these females fighting for my attention made me tired, so I asked to go into the AC for a nap....hope ya all have a great week....your BYH friend MEL


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 4, 2019)

....hey All!!..........since I'm the youngster here amongsta.....I was wondering if ya could help me out a bit?.....I get the old fart out for "border patrols" in the morning and before dark....well, the other evening I "marked" a spot along tha border.....and then the next morning "on patrol", I had to make sure it was still doin' tha job.....and lo and behold there was a "loaf" that was moving around and even the sand was "boiling" around it....I tried to sniff it to "see" what it was....but, everytime I tried to get close, the thang would move and touch my nose....have ya ever been attacked by your own "loaf" in the nose before?....well, let me tell ya it ain't very nice at all.....every once in a while there was this greenish thang down there too.....Pops said it was a dunge...dune....oh yeh.....dung beetle....whatever that is.......that evening I had to "mark" that spot again....my question is....have ya ever had anything like that, happen to ya??.....I've been staying out of the heat as of late, and hopee all are well out there....don't go too crazy dealing with the humans....they'll get it someday....maybe....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 4, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> View attachment 62872 ....hey All!!..........since I'm the youngster here amongsta.....I was wondering if ya could help me out a bit?.....I get the old fart out for "border patrols" in the morning and before dark....well, the other evening I "marked" a spot along tha border.....and then the next morning "on patrol", I had to make sure it was still doin' tha job.....and lo and behold there was a "loaf" that was moving around and even the sand was "boiling" around it....I tried to sniff it to "see" what it was....but, everytime I tried to get close, the thang would move and touch my nose....have ya ever been attacked by your own "loaf" in the nose before?....well, let me tell ya it ain't very nice at all.....every once in a while there was this greenish thang down there too.....Pops said it was a dunge...dune....oh yeh.....dung beetle....whatever that is.......that evening I had to "mark" that spot again....my question is....have ya ever had anything like that, happen to ya??.....I've been staying out of the heat as of late, and hopee all are well out there....don't go too crazy dealing with the humans....they'll get it someday....maybe....


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 4, 2019)

I told Maisy about all of these tales but she said that her plumbing has been gone since she was 6 months old and she didn't have the time for all of these male testosterone goings on. She has sheep to take care of.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2019)

It's me, Trip. We have those green dung beetles here too. Those things not only go after my markings of my territory, but they bury the sheep poop too. All I can say is, we shore need more of them green beetles, there's sheep poop everywhere. Maybe those Looney Gooney Guineas are eating the beetles! I'll bark at them!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 11, 2019)

.....Hey guys and gals!!!........please....please, don't say a word.....if ya do...I'll deny it unto death..........ya know how absolutely "clueless" these old fogeys really are??......I patiently waited while the old fart was watching the mornin news....he got up to go sit in that little room down the hall....and I jumped at the opportunity and grabbed the "dish" and began to let him know I was ready for the morning walk....I checked and the sun was starting to shine and the water stopped falling....so, I had to seize the moment...so, as he headed back up the hall, I "herded" him to the door....right to his shoes....and then stared at the lead on the counter.....now, ya know what this idiot asked me??....yep!!....do ya wanna go outside?.....I took this "selfie" to show ya my reaction.....can ya see tbe "fire" in my eyes?....I sure hope the ones y'all put up with are a tad bit smarter than these "low watt bulbs"..........remeber to not say nothing...I like my treats and have them trained for that....no need to disrupt a "good thang".....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 11, 2019)

Um, Gabbie, I suggest you tell the old fogey straight out that you need a new dish. You know how clueless he is, can't even tell that it won't fly any more. Where is the fun in that??


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh Gabby girl, you made me Missy and Sophie laugh really hard ....ummmm this is Mel ...ya know....our humans are pretty strange too. They got a goat kid on the kitchen island AND mom ( ya that's  what i call her now ) even lets that thing sit on her lap ON THE FURNITURE while she feeds it ...and wipes it's  butt !!! 
We can't  get on the furniture,  we can't  go near the island....AND we have to lick our butts clean ourselfs, without her help ! What do these goat things do,  that makes them get so much attention from her ? After all I protect everyone at night while they sleep !....humans ......they are so  hard to understand...... Don't worry, I won't even tell mom your secret...that's  tween us canines, we gotta stick together ! .......your BYH friend Mel


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Um, Gabbie, I suggest you tell the old fogey straight out that you need a new dish. You know how clueless he is, can't even tell that it won't fly any more. Where is the fun in that??


 ....this was in the "papers" that I came to them with.....so, that is my "dish" and as long as there is something to hold on to it with....I give them grief over the pieces that breakoff....I'm sure some tape or glue would do the trick...but, NOOO!!.....they just throw it out in the trash.....just so, Rude!....I tell ya....just wanted ya to know that it isn't them....it's me....and don't think for a moment that I forgot about You!!..........
 .....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

.....ain't  that the truth Gabby,   your BYH friend Mel


----------



## Bruce (Jun 11, 2019)

Seems like rule number 10 means they can toss the broken off bits Gabbie! I still think you should ask for a new one. Actually, I could send you one! I dug it out of the pond last fall, I should have thought to bring it with me in March. This stupid old fogey can't think ahead at all!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Seems like rule number 10 means they can toss the broken off bits Gabbie! I still think you should ask for a new one. Actually, I could send you one! I dug it out of the pond last fall, I should have thought to bring it with me in March. This stupid old fogey can't think ahead at all!



It happens to the best of us Bruce.... ain't  it fun ! ...pretty soon you will be able to hide your own  Easter Eggs...old age ain't  for wimps ......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi guys. ..it's  me..Mel, just wanted to wish all you male canines  out there a happy sires day.....and to the human male's. ..a happy fathers day...mom an dad (yepper that's  what  call them now, ....makes them feel good ) are cooking steaks on the grill, so ummm pardon me but I gotta go smell em, cuz mom won't  give me any ......all I can do is ........ like a good boy..........your BYH friend Mel


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey ya'll - it's Cowboy again.  Happy Sires day to all of you guys - but get this!  On Fathers/Sires day even!  I was giving the lady in my life a little attention today and the first thing I know my mistress is rolling over my gal and looking at her lady parts.  I thought I'd go help her check out my gal when all of the sudden my mistress is giving me "the look" and that horrible "annnnntttt" sound that stops me in my tracks.  I was only being super kind to my lady cuz...well..I wanna be a Father!  But, my mistress put the dreaded lead on my lady and took her away from me!  Can you imagine?  I'm devastated!  Crushed I tell you....  I would be a wonderful Father/Sire - but mistress said NO.  I swear I heard her say something about calling the vet on her way out of the pasture.  I sure hope she's not calling about me.  She keeps saying that I should appreciate my jewels while I've got 'em.  But, she's been saying that for years, lol.  She's all talk no action - except for moving my lady love away from me... I swear if it weren't for that 'biting string' above the fence I'd just jump over and do as I please.  (but that thing hurts!)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

Lol, Cowboy, ....its  me, ummm ....Mel, ...be happy you still got your jewels.....I got mine stolen at that party remember ?  Look....when your mistress is asleep , get out there, ....at the way far end of the fence, ...and run as fast as ya can an jump that wire...if ya can clear it enough you won't  get your junk caught and hurt....you know what's  waiting on the other side of that darn fence...go get ya some. Your mistress won't  know what happened for a few months, then she will call it a "opps" litter and be postin the pictures all over the place...the humans will come knockin at your door to get some of your pups.....I never got the chance to try it....boy go take one for the team will ya...I mean , ..it is Fathers day, what the heck !  ......your BYH friend Mel


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2019)

Heh, heh...Mel - you sly dog you!  I might have to give that some thought.  I think I could make it...I mean one time I jumped over a  hog panel and landed on top of a (mini) horse!  Scared the stoopid horse to death,lol.  This couldn't be too much harder, right?

But, hmmmmm…. I'm already on patrol all by my lonesome now.  If I did that then nobody would be watching the goats, pigs and chickens.  (I don't really like the pigs but I watch 'em anyway)   What's a dog to do?  I'm gonna go lay down between the round bales, lick myself a little bit and think about it.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey um cowboy......ummm it's  me Mel,  been givin some thought to what I told ya to do...I forgot one important part that my grand pappy told me about.....just before you get ready to run toward that dang hot thing on top of the fence....take a deep breath, suck you jewles up into your cavity and run like the wind, by the time your front paws hit the ground you can let your breath out and let you jewels  down....now quit polishing them things an git busy boy ! .....your BYH friend Mel


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Mel!  I think I'm gonna try it.  Ill wait 'til the sun goes down and the people go to bed... they'll never know what happened lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 16, 2019)

....Cowboy....I bet ya would be a Great Poppa to some young'uns......Poppa told me that I have to be 3yrs old before I can even think about having my very own litter....I know any girl worth her weight...would be Pleased to have them for ya, too..........it might not be wise to "cross" your mistress tho....it might be worth hanging on to those num-nums and there will be other "opportunities" to accomplish your goal..........hope it all works out for ya....and....keep us Posted on the developements.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey Gabby!  Good to talk to ya!  Hope you get your chance to uh... procreate some day.  

Well....truth be known...some guy was here a few weeks ago who owns a boarding kennel.  Just imagine all the new friends you could make there!  He has a girly girl that he wants to introduce me to!   She's supposed to be a lot like my gal...a GP and has beautiful long hair and a sweet disposition...so they say.  I dunno about all that - I just know that if she comes to visit - I'll be real sweet to her...if ya know what I mean!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey its  me umm...Mel, never mind anything that I said...them females ruin all the fun for us males...the human ones even tell what ya can eat....and I got a sneakin suspicion  mine may know who stole my jewles....I guess ya better do as the females request...after all they do have the "goodies".....your BYH friend Mel


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey - it's Cowboy....

I was gonna do it - I swear I was at least gonna try.  A guy hasta try, right?  But, right before I was going to take the leap the mistress came out and invited my gal to sleep inside.  WHAT?  I might be able to make the jump, but I can't eat down the door.  I mean, I probably could - but I'd never get outta the doghouse if I did that....geeze.

I'm just gonna go pee on all the new round bales of hay...she hates that!  (a guy needs some revenge, right?)


----------



## Bruce (Jun 17, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> are cooking steaks on the grill, so ummm pardon me but I gotta go smell em, cuz mom won't give me any ......all I can do is ........ like a good boy


I guess that is one way Mel's life has changed, not for the better in his mind.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I guess that is one way Mel's life has changed, not for the better in his mind.



Probably not in his mind @Bruce ....poor baby ...but with three on the floor knowing if one gets a piece....not starting that game...


----------



## Bruce (Jun 17, 2019)

No I wouldn't expect you'ld be able to spoil one without the others getting in on it. 
"But girls I HAVE to give Mel steak, he grew up on it and will waste away if he doesn't get it".


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruce said:


> No I wouldn't expect you'ld be able to spoil one without the others getting in on it.
> "But girls I HAVE to give Mel steak, he grew up on it and will waste away if he doesn't get it".



Lol...won't  work momma has to be fair and treat them equal..although Mel has my heart


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 17, 2019)

I understand what you are doing.  My herding dogs don't get many special things but I make sure Maisy gets something at every meal.  She appreciates every bite of whatever it is.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I understand what you are doing.  My herding dogs don't get many special things but I make sure Maisy gets something at every meal.  She appreciates every bite of whatever it is.


Mel spends more time inside than out....except at night they all three sleep on the screened in locked back porch...they get a cup of dog food  between the three of them as a treat ( mel gets more) ....at least feeding them this way they don't  beg for food or pester you while we are eating


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 17, 2019)

We do pretty similar.  Sassy and Lance have plenty of space in a pen outside (almost a half acre) but during the evening we let them in the house till bed time and then on the porch.  They are only allowed in the living room and can go through the kitchen to get there.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 18, 2019)

We resist the urge to "treat" Gabbie and when we do, it will involve her food dish and a smaller portion of her food....if giving some pan drippings...will pour it over a cup of her daily food portion......if she is good thru the day, she gets 1pc of cheese.....when I go to bed.....this helps to encourage her to finish eating what is left in her dish to sleep on....she snacks during the day on her food and eats the bigger portion in the evening time....but, will leave a small amount in her dish to have with her cheese..........she started "spotting" yesterday, so had to get her "pull-ups"...........she has grown since Feb, so may have to look to see sizes in the "adult" dept.........well, I'll let her post some a little later on....I think she has a "story to tell".....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 18, 2019)

@CntryBoy777  if she trys pulling them off, use duct tape to secure them....(don't  ask me how I know it works )


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 18, 2019)

We use them and cover them with a fabric "doggie diaper" on top....like "rubber pants"....they stay on well and she doesn't pull at them at all.....the thing she doesn't like about it is the "obstacle" of "cleaning herself"....she smells it and feels it dripping, but can't "scatch the itch" to clean it.....she hates her tail and paws messed with, but gets use to the "routine" before long....be a long couple of wks....and she will get more vocal in about a 5-8days....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 18, 2019)

......I just can't tell ya just How embarrassed, I am.....right now....there are some things in "life" ya just can't change....but, "nature" and maturity brings these kinds of "changes".....the last time this happened, we were at that other house and they made such a fuss, I just "grinned and bared" it.....now, that we are at the new house, I thought it might be different.....the morning after talking to Cowboy....I started to "spot"....now, what is a girl suppose to do?.....here is what I'm forced to wear for the duration....
 ....looks like freaking "Bloomers" with "Daisy Dukes"....doesn't this look just Hideous?.....thankfully I only have to endure this humiliation while in the house....gonna work at getting them out more now, just to be free of those smothering hot things....if the blame rain would ever stop longer enough....Poppa says that the "red flag" is up ....whatever That means....I guess I'll end for now.....Poppa is trying to appease me with a bone....so, hollar at ya later....got a Bone to "Pick"...Not with ya....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 18, 2019)

Has Gabbie played on your boat yet?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Has Gabbie played on your boat yet?


Not yet..........but, only because of the lead....the other day she heard something either inside or under it.....and the anole lizards were all "shagging asps" along the vines on the side of it above her head, and began jumping to get up on it....my hand was sliding pressure up the lead to keep her down.....she can't get in it, cause there are too many saplings growing in it......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 20, 2019)

Psssssst Gabby...it's  ummm me  Mel...I think you look great in your daisy dukes....but I like you even more when your just in your birthday suit ...your BYH friend Mel


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 20, 2019)

.....Thanks Mel!!....your such a "sweetie" in a very masculine way.........being a male ya just wouldn't know about things like "bad hair days" and the concentrated "heat" in sensitive areas.....course, that lady stole yo num-nums, but what ya got hangs free....have ya every had a runny nose and couldn't wipe it?....that is "what" this crappy "red flag" mess is for the birds, I tell ya....but, if they came I'd chase and bark to keep em off my property.........anyway, here is a pic of a bad hair day I've had for 2 days now..... ....just look at the rings on my gorgeous tail....I want to go on a "date", but just who the heck is gonna ask a dang ring-tailed gsd to the "dance"....nuthin' but an ole coon....and I can't stand Coons.........Poppa was always tendin' to em back where we were and would give me a treat when I spotted one for him....he really does take care of me....but, I just get so Irritated with them sometimes....oh, here is a pic I took the other day.....I was really Good and Poppa gave me a bone....man!!...it was sooo Good ...but, I had a little piece left and I set the timer on the camera to get some "action shots".....and acting "crazy", like young girls do, I happened to be moving when the shutter snapped and this is one that came out funny.....I look "possessed" or something....
 .....anyway, hope ya stay Cool up thar Big Fella!!!.....gotta stretchout on this wonderfully cool tile....the low tonite is 80° and the humidity is in the mid 70s....but that AC keeps it much cooler and less humid.....TaTa!!.....we'll hollar at ya later.....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey y’all, it’s Trip. Kinda sleepy, I’m stretched out on Mom’s wood floor under the air conditioning vent. Paris never wants to come inside, she weirds out. Poor girl don’t know what she’s missing. My buddy Carson is knocked out on his bed. Mom said we’d better rest up, Grand kids coming for the weekend. I like little people, they hold their peanut butter sandwiches right at my level. It’s like they want me to have that sandwich, so I take it. Mom tells em to hold it higher out of my reach. It’s all good. Y’all have a good weekend, I’m going back to sleep.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey guys...it's  me, ummm ....Mel,..... don't  know if all my fur friends  know it ....but tonight is the night of the human bangers....ya know, after three or more years of living with humans... you still never get used to it...darn humans call it
"The Forth of July saleabration,".... ...ya, they sell all this noise making stuff,  and tonight and probably this weekend they will light this stuff on fire and will scare a fur baby to death I tell ya....ask your humans if they will let ya stay inside tonight....that noise makes my fur stand up and my tail curl ...so I guess I'll  wish my furry friends a "happy forth of july saleabration..".....hide under the bed and behind your humans ....your BYH friend...Mel.       
Don't  go out to potty alone!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 4, 2019)

....sorry to hear that those things bother ya so much, Big fella........ya wouldn't have to worry if I was there....they raise up my "dander" and being a protection animal....how can I tell the difference between gunfire, gunpowder exploding, or WW3 starting up.....I think what "works" is to keep Barking as loud and as mean as ya can....and they will stay away from ya.........at least it has worked ever since I tried it....in every location too....at least it works for me, anyway.....I heard Mom talking at dinner that she was gonna take a nap early to make up for the lost sleep she will have while I'm "alerting" them to the danger and telling whatever it is to stay away from here.....we have been hearing the popping and thunder the past few days, but not much in the way of rain......oh, Pops said ya was getting some of those funny characters that we had one time....let me tell ya those are some funny little things....they sure do love splashing in the water, so don't stand too close when they are in the pool.........take care of yourself....stay cool....and hope ya make it thru the "issues" without too much trouble.....TaTa.....


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey y'all, it's me Trip. Mom and Dad had company today, so I got put in the back yard with Paris. Paris is on lockdown cause we're babysitting the grand kids new dog, she's a purty thing and likes to play. Anyhoo, Mom was in the backyard feeding the chicks and that pup, Pepper is her name, is real attached to Mom, so she squeezed herself through a cow panel and joined Mom in the backyard. Mom heard Paris pounce, snarling and whirled around yelling PARIS! NO! NO! Paris got her feelings hurt, she was just trying to keep that interloper away from the chicks, and would probably have ripped her up. Mom snatched that dummy dog up, Paris got jealous and tried to get her again, Mom was yelling and she flat out skeedaddled outa that back yard. So she locked Paris up in the backyard until Pepper goes home on Sunday. 

I hate blow up things! I'm a-skeered and turn into a blubbery mess. Mom lets me in and I would crawl under her shirt if there was room for me. Paris just hunkers down in her cave. She won't come in, but I sure will. Y'all stay inside and stay safe!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 5, 2019)

....Hey Guys!!....hope ya made it thru the hoopla okay....I barked from 3pm til 11:30pm and it worked again!!....nuthin ever showed up....Pops even gave me some of the meat he cooked....I sure would rather had mine rarer than I got it....but hey, ya sure ain't gonna turn it down neither.........so, ya okay Mel?.....any more of the "action" over your way Trip?.....Paris still in the "dog house"?....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey Gabby....it me Mel.....ummm it hasn't  stopped yet....mom said don't  be wimp...it's  just thunder n lightning and it's  normal. That wet stuff has me confoosed, mom rings the bell to tell us to come in from the wet stuff and she laughs at me cuz I go to the front door !  She thinks I should run all the way around the house, go up the steps and go through the dog door and into the enclosed porch  to dry off first !
  Doesn't  she know how loud that wet stuff is when it hits the metal roof ?  My ears hurt when it comes down hard ! ...she turns her ears OFF when she has to go out there ! ...........humans 
Your BYH friend ....Mel


----------



## Baymule (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey y'all, it's me, Trip. BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! I was scratching the DOOR! Normally I just put on my sad face and stare in the window at Mom. She feels sorry for me and lets me in. But tonight there was no time for sad face, I NEEDED in the house! Mom thinks I'm sprawled out in the floor asleep, she doesn't know that I can use her laptop while she goes to this little room with a big white water bowl in it. She keeps the lid down to keep Carson from drinking out of it. Dunno why, it's a really nice waterbowl!

Paris is in her dog cave and she ain't a-comin' out! Dad went out with her food and she wouldn't eat it. He's real worried and said he would feed her in the morning when there are no BOOM-BOOMS. 

Uh-oh, gotta get back on the floor and pretend to be asleep. Just heard Mom adding more water in that fancy waterbowl. Maybe she got a drink out of it, it's a mystery to me!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 5, 2019)

Psssttt…...hey y'all, does this look like I'm asleep?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 5, 2019)

....looks like comfort to me !


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 5, 2019)

Definitely a pose of contentment..........I turned the volume up and heard....ground control to Maj Tom.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey, it's   ME UMM Mel, I got busted today by mom, I dug my pit into the waterline that goes into the house....a bunch of dirt was put into the hole and she covered it with wire so I can't  dig there !
 First it was the shady place where the red monster sits,.....I Can't  dig there anymore...now I  can't  dig through the wire fence she put over the water line...Bet she thinks I don't  know where that dish tv cable is burried .....payback  .....silly humans 
Your BYH friend Mel


----------



## Bruce (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey, Mel has a skill we didn't know about! He can find water, if your well ever goes dry he can tell you where to drill a new one


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 4, 2019)

He figured the ducks had a pool....so, he wanted a pond...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 4, 2019)

ohhhhhh Fred


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Hey, Mel has a skill we didn't know about! He can find water, if your well ever goes dry he can tell you where to drill a new one


Skip the drilling, just let Mel dig it.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 5, 2019)

I think it will be a wide and shallow well if Mel does the work. He'll stop when he gets cooler ground.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 7, 2019)

Guys, my pit is full of water from the sky !  Oh...ummmm it's  me Mel....now I got to sleep on the back porch with that loud roof....what's  a guy to do ? 
Your BYH friend Mel


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2019)

Ask mom for a big canopy over your pit Mel! Give her one of "those" looks and she will be putty in your hands.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 7, 2019)

H


Bruce said:


> Ask mom for a big canopy over your pit Mel! Give her one of "those" looks and she will be putty in your hands.



His pit is under the steps and porch, that is a  canopy.......mom


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2019)

Then why is his put full of water?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Then why is his put full of water?



Rain......, LOTS of RAiN.      Water seeks the lowest area....ergo the pit


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2019)

Well then I think Mel needs a sump pump!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 7, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Well then I think Mel needs a sump pump!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey Mel, it's me, Paris. I have a deep pit under the collapsed dog cave that my Mom built for me. I got mad and tore it down, but I still love it. When it fills with water, I go to my dog house. Mom keeps hay in it for me. Your porch may be loud, but it sure sounds bigger than my dog house. I have another pit up against the house, Mom filled in all my holes up against the house, then laid wire down to keep me from sinking the house. So I dig right next to the wire and have another pit about 3  feet deep. Mom said something today about filling it up again. What's with our crazy Moms anyway? You know what I think? I think they just need to slide off in a nice cool, deep hole in the soft dirt and take a nap, that's what I think. It would make them feel a lot better. I hope you get some dry weather so you can go back to your nice dirt pit, they just don't know what they are missing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 8, 2019)

Hey Paris, it's  me ummm your friend Mel, it's  been still raining here off and on again today, this is really not much fun...I have to get out and away from the pit cuz it still is wet ...mom doesn’t  like the sand that sticks to me...but I have a new thing I have been doing , since  I lost my pit next to the red monster. Now that mom put wire down and covered it with deep rock...I go poop there next to the red monster drivers door......boy you should hear her yell when she steps in that ! 
I usually  am hiding under the porch snickering....that will teach her for messing with my pit !!!
Your BYH friend Mel


----------



## Bruce (Aug 8, 2019)

Mel, you sneak!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2019)

My Mom nearly fell in the pit this morning. She said she's going to fill it in, I wish she would. The dirt is so nice and soft when she does that. You ought to see her! She sweats a LOT, she tells me that I am a John Deere Excavator, whatever that is. I like the deer part, I sure would like to chase 'em. 

Mel, that's BAD to poop in front of your Mom's red monster. But I like it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 8, 2019)

....y'all have to be thankful tbat ya get outside long enough to dig a durn hole...check This out.....I know ya are a big "strapping" young man Mel, butt I don't think ya could dig holes in this stuff.........the next time ya hear "that" sound of sqwishing....jump up and yell...surPrise!!..surPrise!!...surPrise!!!.....Pops just said that that lady would know exactly to what was being referred to........Paris....maybe some times ya mom likes to bury things too!!....or she could be playing some weird human game...like hide and seek....it just amazes me how they can be so "fooled" by something sitting in front of their face, but can't locate it to save their life....they try to "trick" me, but I just give them my gsd "tilted head" look....with my mouth agape....stay Cool ALL!!!.....better weather is coming, just be patient...like a dawg knows what That means....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello everyone, it me umm Mel.....I just wanted  to give a "bark out" to our new BYH  girl BAILEY @rachels.haven,   sure do like all these ladies joining us, makes my tail wag like crazy ! ...wish we all could get together for a run in the park or something,  but you know we are always busy with work and such.

Wanted to let you all know...i found a new cool place by the house out front, ...had all the ferns and plants dug up yesterday when that sun came out ...and today I was just chilling  in my  new dug out and WHAM  mom came out all crazy lookin and yellin at my like she was some kind of  wild woman from some kinda planet that I NEVER want to go to....I mean, ...like she REALLY really screamed at me for diggin there...something about I already have a pit and these are her plants.........sure, ...my pit is still wet and she knows it......it's  my yard, my place to watch over.......gezzzzz
I guess dad didnt  like it either cuz I heard her yellin inside too, and dad came out and filled my comfy place in and put wire down and tried to stick some of mom's plants back in....he also planted some rocks he found too....humans.....don't  they know those rocks won't  grow .....your BYH friend Mel


----------



## Bruce (Aug 21, 2019)

Geez Mel, don't you know you can't be seen in your new comfy spots? You can always claim ignorance if they don't see you there.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Mel it's Skyler over here. Those humans just don't understand the joy of digging and cooling in the pit. They really need to get out more and do some of that digging we do, maybe then they will understand.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey skyler, its me Mel...can you tell my humans that ...only diggin they do is to put stupid plants in and fence posts in the ground...never do it just to lay in the hole....they don't  know what they are missin....your BYH friend Mel


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 21, 2019)

They sure don't know what they are missing. And a lot of times they dig their holes with this big monster thingy that is loud. What fun is that? They should dig with their paws.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello all..it's  me ummm Mel...well let me tell ya , it's  been pretty crazy being a canine around here lately. First of all, I have realised that this is my home now, so when the gate gets opened and mom tells me to stay...I do  (i have seen what's  around ...and I got it made here)
Secondly...the fleas are horrible,  I along with Missy and Sophie have been covered from head to tail , scratching and going crazy. Mom and Dad have put all kinds of stuff on us, foam killer, topical flea stuff, DE in our under porch hide outs and we have even been sprayed with ACVwith garlic, they are putting herbal stuff in our food along with coconut  oil.....our flea collers don't  work so they have been tossed out . Today mom came home and she brought  some stuff from the place where they had that party where my jewles were stolen , and made me swallow some kinda pill, I tried spittin it out but she said at " 60 bucks a pill boy you swallow it now "  so I did..yuck....now she has all these bags of really stinky stuff to put on the lawn to kill them and ticks and ants ( i don't  think she likes them any more than we do ) , well at least she is trying to kill them. I could of told her that it's  cheaper and less bother to treat the yard than it is to bother us with all the stinky stuff, but you know how humans are ! 
Sure are happy we didn't  get that hurry cane thing that kept them so busy for days, that generator thing drives me crazy!....but we did get extra bones as treats so I was ok with it for awhile....
Well that's  all this boy has to say for now, want to say howdy to all my canine friends out there  and sure hope your flea problems are few and far between , your BYH friend Mel


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 4, 2019)

Dear Mel, Skyler here. I'm sorry that fleas are "bugging" you so much and every sorrier that your mom tried to bother you with some stinky stuff. I hope those pesky fleas will be gone soon. 
So far my collar has been working good for me, no itchy for me.
So glad you didn't get that hurry cane thing. Your pit would be a swimming pool.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey skyler, umm Mel here, that was pretty funny " bugging " you .....sure is a long way from my mouth to my tail to chew at em...and when ya smell like a meatball sub...well it just gets distracting ...ya know what I mean...
Glad your collar is working...we just gor a really bad year for them fleas  this year. 
Your BYH friend Mel


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 4, 2019)

....hey everybody!!.....I agree about whatever is causing these bites I keep getting....and having to be bathed 2x a wk is annoying, but it sure helps keep the itching down....Pops thinks they are being transported by runoff water......like those huge palmetto bugs do.........sorry ya are smelling like a meatball and having to deal with things being in a "scramble" up there.....I'm gonna have to put up with these birds waundering around.....cause they like having them to eat the bugs...I just love to make em fly, that's all........sure hope everything gets better there.....be sure to let us know............


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 5, 2019)

You dogs are so funny!  Y'all just crack me up!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello all,... it me ummm Mel, I haven't  had much to say these days other than everyplace  I want to dig a new pit gets wired and filled on on me....so I have taken to barking all night just to irritate mom and dad...and it's  working really well too. I get right under their bedroom window and lay ou the outside ramp and bark ... not a warning bark....not a danger bark...just a bark that I know bugs them and makes it hard for them to sleep...I mean it's  only fair ...if they want to take my areas of comfort and confine me to only digging one pit and a huge back porch with a comfortable rug to lay on then they need to know I am upset. They haven't  said anything to me but I heard dad say to mom...."is he EVER going to stop" she said " only when he decides to stop, just cover your head with your pillow " ....silly  humans, they never learn.
That's  all I got to say for today, hope all my canine friends are flea free and eating well. 
Your BYH friend, Mel


----------



## Bruce (Sep 25, 2019)

Now Mel, don't push your luck! You've got a good gig going there.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey Mel, it's me Trip. My Mom has gone and gotten a new puppy. She got one last year after my ol' buddy Parker died. They new guy is black like Parker, same breed mix, but he ain't Parker. They call him Carson. He's a nice dog and he really likes me, he's kinda growing on me. I sure was lonesome after Parker was gone, Ok, maybe I like Carson a lot. But another puppy? Don't my Mom have enough dogs? This new puppy is called Sentry and he stays with the sheep. I like to come in the house when it is hot or when that Thunder Monster shows up. I can't wait to see how Sentry handles it when the Thunder Monster comes! Mom let me in to see this new kid and I had to put him in his place. I chomped on him, growled real fierce and put him on his back. Hey kid, I AM THE BIG DOG AROUND HERE. I guess he's a nice kid, but still sorta dumb, he's got a lot to learn. Mom says I am not to teach him my bad habits, now what does she mean by that?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey  it's  me...um Mel....Trip , I am really sorry to hear about your old buddy Parker, I know what it's  like to have a big loss of your best friend ..........I'm  happy you and Carson are friends now.!!!
ya I am  pretty surprised that your mom brought home a puppy, oh my gosh !
 I bet your happy to still get inside with that cold air, ...at least your mom respects your place in the pack and makes that puppy stay outside with the sheep and thunder monsters....you need to show him how to pee on that funny wire on the fence....that will get his attention. ...  Oh ya and tell him that dads shoes taste really really good. too.....after all , ya got to teach that young whippersnapper that not only are you stonger than him but, ...your alot smarter too ! 
Hope you and your pack are finding someplace cool to hang while outside, it sure has been a hot summer.
Now the cool weather is heading our way, you should spend some time with that new guy Sentry after you show him those tricks, lol...teach him to be your buddy, you may need his help one day chasing the thunder monsters or those BIG  monsters that go up and down the road trying to get in your yard.
Take care of the little guy Trip,           your BYH friend Mel


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2019)

It's me, Paris. My Mom and Dad filled in all my holes and laid down cowpanels so I couldn't dig caves up against the house any more. Not just one cow panel, but they laid them 2 deep. I haven't met the new puppy yet, I think I want to eat him. Mom is keeping him away from me. Mom calls me Psycho B!tch, I dunno why. She says I need time to get used to the idea that there is a puppy hanging around and then I can eat...I mean meat, uh... MEET him!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 28, 2019)

......Hey Pack!!.....still just me and that inside fur thang that I have to leave alone....so, really unsure about what ya are "enduring" and hope things go Well for yas with the new learners.....can anybody believe what they did to may Beautiful "coat"??.....talking about "embarrassed" , I tell ya the truth, tho....it is feeling so much better and the hair is growing back, but until it does I'm stuck with it....Pops says that I might have some Catahoula in the background........whatever that means.....I have my appetite up and full of energy again.....oh, and Trip don't worry bout those thunder Monsters....they run from my Barks...I've never seen one, but I'm ready to Sound the Alarm as soon as it starts.......I don't get to bark at coons, goats, or ducks anymore....heck, can't even chase a durn squirrel.....but, they keep saying there will be "someday".....they are changing the territory and I have to check where each pc was moved and who moved it....Working!!....Pops has been using that saw and stuff just falls over......oh, I bet he is taking out trees so the squirrels wouldn't so many ti escape on!!.....that would be Amazing!!...anyways, I don't blame ya Mel....just remember...the Good dog, gets the Treat......


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2019)

Gabbie! it's Trip, Paris (aka Psycho B!tch) and Carson. Oh my dog bowl! What have they done to your beautiful fur! We don't want to hurt your feelings, but girl, it looks like they let loose a cage full of rabid rats with broke off teeth and sic'd 'em on you! Really, it looks like they grabbed a squirrel, beat his teeth on the truck bumper, plugged his tail in the electrical outlet and ran him over you like one of those 'lectric shaver thangs. They call it "pet grooming". WE call it pet torture. "It's for your own good" they say. "We'll make it all better" they say...…(shudder) WE say they stole your beautiful fur and probably made a killing selling it on the black market for dog wigs.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 28, 2019)

Well, they wuz comin at me with this buzzing thang and they stuck it to me and it vibrated.....I attacked it....and fending it off with my muzzle....Pops jumped in and I had to obey I just couldn't stand still, so we compromised and it really helped to get that fluffy stuff to the skin....dry off...and stay cooler on the tile floor to keep the itch sensors from getting too warm....it's all good.....we have fun together....hope you all do too!!.....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 29, 2019)

Gabbie imitating a dalmation! Though I think catahoula is probably a better description.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello BYH, this is the last post I will be writing for Mel and I, You can read the details on my personl journal...but our boy Mel is on a new journey....He is happy , loved and on more acerage....and is ready to be a real LGD...
Due to circumstances  that I posted on my journal, Mels new adventure is with Mike CHS and his wife Teresa  in Tennessee. ....the best way to share his new journey with these pictures....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 14, 2019)

That magic happened within about fifteen minuts of us arriving in Tennessee  with Mel.  And Mike.....he has found a a farm , a home, and a family to love him... and that he loves.....Mels adventure continues on , with his BYH family

Hey mom...these arn't  goats  !


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2019)

And once again, Mel’s story has another Happy Beginning.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 14, 2019)

As a "witness" the transition was very "positive" and well "received" by All "parties"....I look forward to keeping up with Mel thru Mike or Teresa as his "territory" has continued to "expand" as new challenges are presented....new smells, animals, and the ground ain't sand....


----------



## Bruce (Oct 14, 2019)

No, not sand but I bet he has already dug a hole or three  I'm sure Mel will enjoy living with sheep, they are kinda like goats - 4 legs and they eat grass and browse. 

Thank you Mike and Teresa for continuing Mel's life as a well loved pet/coworker.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 14, 2019)

I think Mel has landed in a good place!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 14, 2019)

That big boy has already taken over our hearts.  He is honestly acting as an LGD out there.  In the short time he has been here, he has gotten to the point that he often alerts before Maisy.  They back each other up also and I'm not sure why not, but the sheep aren't the least bit shy of Mel and haven't been since he arrived in the paddock.  He is still with the lambs today but we are going to introduce him to the main flock tomorrow and see how he responds.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 14, 2019)

I've known a number of dogs, only a few GPs but Mel(low) is aptly named! Easy going dog if I ever saw one.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 14, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> That big boy has already taken over our hearts.  He is honestly acting as an LGD out there.  In the short time he has been here, he has gotten to the point that he often alerts before Maisy.  They back each other up also and I'm not sure why not, but the sheep aren't the least bit shy of Mel and haven't been since he arrived in the paddock.  He is still with the lambs today but we are going to introduce him to the main flock tomorrow and see how he responds.



All I can do is  at that post Mike......he is a amazing boy


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 14, 2019)

Maisy showed today that she is pretty smart also.  I have started feeding them at the door to the shop so I can stop any Maisy attitude when/if it starts.  Of course, Maisy finished her food has before Mel did since she only gets a third of what Mel gets.  Of course she knew Mel still had some food left and she already learned that if she got close enough to growl, he would leave the food.  Well, she knows I'm watching her and also knows I won't let her get in Mel's space so her solution was to use her nose to push her empty food bowl in Mel's direction an inch or so at a time.  I let her shove the bowl about half way and made her get back on her side.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 14, 2019)

what a character! I guess you know how lucky you are to have 2 such wonderful dogs.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 14, 2019)

Bruce said:


> what a character! I guess you know how lucky you are to have 2 such wonderful dogs.



I do appreciate them.    For whatever reason, Mel hasn't done any digging yet.  That doesn't mean he won't but he has not yet.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2019)

We are sitting here laughing at Maisy. She's no dummy!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 15, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I do appreciate them.    For whatever reason, Mel hasn't done any digging yet.  That doesn't mean he won't but he has not yet.


Maybe he is unaware there is no probation period.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 16, 2019)

I think someone would be very happy and satisfied Mel is still in good hands and at a good home.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you have a direct line to that "someone"  ?????  If anyone would, it would be you!!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm sure Joe would be very pleased with how his animals were dealt with. He knew he had many friends here and they stepped up to help when the need arose.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 17, 2019)

A quick update on Mel.  He is fully settled in now and is still working out the basics on interaction between him and Maisy.  Both dogs love it when I walk the pasture with them and they both walk under my hand so if I ever needed support, it is right there.    He alerts when Maisy does and nearly as often he will initiate the alerts as they run out to check out the invader.  The mail carrier came down to the house this afternoon to deliver a package and being a small town, he has been here often.  He glanced down after hearing Maisy's bark and Mel's BOOM and asked me when I had bought a horse.  

In case anyone is wondering, I'm comfortable with him in with the main herd as they trust him but I'm only comfortable with them in there when I'm around.  The ram is hand tame with me but he is not dog safe. Our Border Collie works him when needed but the Border Collie is tough enough to work cows.  The ram is a big boy and amazingly fast so I won't take the risk of either of the dogs being injured so they won't be with the main herd until breeding is over.  I didn't have a camera this afternoon but when I drove past the paddock they are in, both lambs were laying partially on Mel and completely asleep (as was he).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 17, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I didn't have a camera this afternoon but when I drove past the paddock they are in, both lambs were laying partially on Mel and completely asleep (as was he).


Hearing that just does a heart good!  He really has grown into an LGD.  Joe  would be proud - and grateful for all those who have helped Mel get to where he is today.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 17, 2019)

Mel is a awesome boy, I am so happy he has become a confident ptotector and is showing his LDG skills....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 17, 2019)

So glad that things have turned out so Well....
....and they are bonding together, making a tough defense for predators....


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 17, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Mel is a awesome boy, I am so happy he has become a confident ptotector and is showing his LDG skills....



Hope you don't mind but I thought that any Mel updates would best fit on the one you started.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2019)

This IS about Mel’s adventures, so it is only right that you continue his story. 

Does Max not like dogs? I don’t blame you for not wanting the dogs with him. 

Our puppy likes hanging out with Ringo, which annoys him. He rumbles at Sentry, swings his head to push him away and sometimes kicks forward with a front leg. But the puppy perseveres. He will lay down close to Ringo and follows him around.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> both lambs were laying partially on Mel and completely asleep (as was he)


Asleep with nose and ears awake I bet.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 18, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Hope you don't mind but I thought that any Mel updates would best fit on the one you started.



I so happy that Mels NEW Adventure continues  on right here.... where we all can read it and enjoy .
 Thank you Mike and Teresa


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 18, 2019)

Baymule said:


> This IS about Mel’s adventures, so it is only right that you continue his story.
> 
> Does Max not like dogs? I don’t blame you for not wanting the dogs with him.



It isn't that he doesn't like dogs, he just hasn't had the exposure to them.  His previous home was hands off with him and they didn't have dogs so it's something we are working on.  He comes up to me like Ringo does but even that has taken time.  The dogs need to smell butts doesn't help any since he thinks they are chasing him.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 18, 2019)

Maisy and Mel were chasing each other but by the time I got out there with the camera, Mel was ready for some belly scratches instead.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2019)

Besides, Mel is so big, Max might think he is competition for the girls!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 18, 2019)

The dynamic really changed here once Maisy quit being bitchy.  They are together all of the time now and in the pictures, that is the spot they come to wait on feeding time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 18, 2019)

so wonderful to see him happy and content ....as much as he is greatly missed, his happiness  is what is most important to me...and he has graduated to being a REAL LGD ......way to go MEL


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2019)

I bet you USED to think Maisy was a pretty big dog!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 18, 2019)

Maisy is on the small side for Pyrs but at 85 pounds, she isn't small compared to most dogs.  The mail carrier came to the house to drop off a package and saw Mel in the pen close to the house.  He said when did you get a horse?


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 18, 2019)

This thread is/was started as a way to let all BYH members be a part of Mel's life, as it had been with Joe/Latestarter. When the sudden, unexpected, heartbreaking loss of Joe came to be, I think we all felt an alliance to "adopt" Mel.   IMO this is a wonderful situation to give us an update for the love of Mel & Joe would certainly approve!

Personally, IMO it is wonderful to keep Mel in the BYH family.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2019)

Sure is!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 18, 2019)

.....I know a little bit about this, from the "scents" I detected from Pops clothes....and he had to "splain" it too me....I'm just glad that Pops made it back safe and there were 2 strange dog and 1 cat scent I never smelled before.........ya know a girl has to know where to go to leave a message for Mel.....


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi Mel! It’s me, Sentry, I’m new here. I’m 5 months old now and still figuring things out. My Mom has been teaching me stuff, but then she lets me take her for a walk. She clips this leash to my collar so she doesn’t get lost. The loop on the other end goes on her wrist and I bite the leash and lead her around. So far, she’s been easy to train. Gotta go now, just wanted to introduce myself and get to know everybody.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 23, 2019)

Ohhhh, he is a beautiful  boy


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm not sure what happened but I thought I posted this yesterday but it was still in the response tab.

We took Mel to the vet yesterday afternoon and Mel did great and loved meeting all of the people that wanted to meet him.  I have a Tacoma extended cab but that is a long way from a double cab so I figured we could put Mel in the back since I have a camper top and I would ride back there with him.  Mel did NOT agree with that plan and it was obvious there was no way we were going to get him up in the truck bed.

Plan B was to see if he would jump up into the back of the cab and since it is a short distance to the Vet, we were good to go. He jumped right in and he had room to stand and sit but there wasn't going to be any laying down.  The picture doesn't do a good job showing how little room there was but we pulled the seats forward and he seemed fine. Nothing was wrong but we needed to get his heart worm pills and needed him tested first.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2019)

I don't need to add any text for this picture since it speaks for itself.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 23, 2019)

I heard Maisy and Mel barking like crazy but it was a bark that I had not heard before.  It was a fast paced but light bark from both of them.  I looked out to make sure nothing was going on and they were running figure 8's around each other and barking the whole time just having a ball.

Mel is actually pretty fast considering how big he is.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep, I was surprised at how fast Merlin was. Not as big as Mel but probably about 135 pounds. When he felt the need he was a rocket.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Ohhhh, he is a beautiful  boy


You beat me to it!



Mike CHS said:


> I have a Tacoma extended cab but that is a long way from a double cab so I figured we could put Mel in the back since I have a camper top and I would ride back there with him. Mel did NOT agree with that plan and it was obvious there was no way we were going to get him up in the truck bed.


You would expect a creature as royal as Mel to ride in the truck bed?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2019)

Mel is an awesome boy.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2019)

Glad the trip to the vet went well....and that Mel and Maisy are bonding so well together..........Mel is an outstanding Boy....and Maisy is a super Girl!!..........it seems the sheep aren't concerned about their safety....


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 4, 2019)

The dogs are enjoying the milder weather.  Mel and Maisy were play fighting this afternoon but the still photo didn't catch it.  Maisy doesn't stand a chance if Mel tries very hard but he lets her win enough that she keeps at it.  When he gets too rough she will literally run circles around him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 4, 2019)

It's so nice to see them getting along together.  They needed each other even if nobody knew it!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> It's so nice to see them getting along together.  They needed each other even if nobody knew it!


Amen Sistuh!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 7, 2019)

This is one of those trivial but cute things the dogs do.  I usually put some sort of people food in their bowls when I feed and in Mel's bowl since he gets so much more, I put the treats under his food.  I was in a hurry this evening to go out and feed/water before a storm came in that I didn't put anything special in Mel and Maisy's bowls.  I feed them in the shop so the sheep aren't tempted to check out their bowls and when I sat the bowls down both the dogs sniffed the kibble and nudged it around a bit then just went into a sit and looked at me with one of those "looks".  I keep some Vienna Sausage in the shop for days when we are working so that seemed to satisfy both of them and they went ahead and ate.

I don't remember if I mentioned this before or not but Princess (the bottle lamb from this season) is one of the nosiest of the sheep as far as the dogs are concerned.  She stuck her nose into Mel's bowl one day when they were getting fed outside and when he went to snarl at her, his big mouth literally enclosed her head but there was no pressure.  He is gentle with the sheep even when he is telling them NO.    I don't get on to the dogs when they are protective of their food and the sheep learn fast.  I do bring the dogs inside when the whole herd is in since they pretty much fill up the stall when I'm there so getting the dogs into another area keeps everybody from getting stressed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 7, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I don't get on to the dogs when they are protective of their food and the sheep learn fast.


I think the same way.  The dog has a right to eat!  Cowboy is really good at running off goats, horses, and pigs.  But, the big goofus will let his favorite chickens eat out of his bowl right along beside him.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2019)

Those two weren't about to be cheated out of their people food!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2019)

Haha, they aren't dummies! The dog food I can for ours was just a special treat, now it is a must, or they don't eat. BJ mixes it with their kibble and they lick the bowls clean. So funny! Mel is a sweetheart, big gentle giant.

I have a Mel story for you. We went over to Joe's for steaks one afternoon, @Devonviolet and her husband were coming too. We got there first and Joe was showing us around. DV and her husband walked in the house to find steaks on the counter and Mel, who could lay his massive head on the counter, and he DID NOT eat the steaks! He could have, but being the gentleman that he is, he merely eyeballed them. We all had a good laugh over that.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 8, 2019)

I trust Joe gave him some as a reward for good behavior.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2019)

Mel got his share. LOL


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 9, 2019)

I had Sassy, Lance and the Shepherd pup Solas out in the training pen for most of the day so they could play and get rid of some energy.  When I let them out to bring them in the pup noticed Mel standing at the fence adjoining the yard. He ran over and started barking like crazy as Mel just stood there trying to decide if this pup was worth the effort.  Solas kept barking right at the fence and Mel nonchalantly turned sideways and tried to pee on the pup.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 9, 2019)

LOL - silly Mel.... but he made his thoughts known!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 9, 2019)

Lol, Mel has a habbit of that ! He went to the buck pen here to check out Sir Rocky....looked, sniffed and lifted his leg on the fence....gotta love that boy


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2019)

That is screaming funny!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 11, 2019)

Mel  will come up by the bedroom window when it's time for them to get fed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 11, 2019)

Lmao ! Got to love Mel lol


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey! Daddy! Where's my food? We are starving out here!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 15, 2019)

Mel is doing well with the sheep and though they are a bit unsure of him they don't react when Mel moves among them.  He prefers being with the two lambs that he first bonded with but those lambs think they are dogs and run to the fences whenever the dogs do when alerting on something.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 15, 2019)

You are breeding guardian sheep! Do they baa baa while the dogs bark?


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 15, 2019)

There is one that doesn't make a baa sound at all but rather an ugly guttural scratchy kind of sound that is hard to describe.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2019)

LGD Sheep! LOL LOL


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 20, 2019)

I sent Barb a PM earlier with a quick update on Mel. I'm attaching a picture of Mel and Maisy doing something (resting together ) that I had not seen for a couple of days.  Maisy decided Monday morning that she would prefer being an ONLY dog and started bullying Mel around.  He isn't confrontational so it was sad to see him go off by himself rather than chance Maisy tearing into him.  He isn't passive with other animals but he is submissive to Maisy.  One of the neighbors dogs got too close to our fence one day and I thought he was going to go over the fence and probably would have but he had first hand experience with the hot wire over the fence.  Fortunately, I was with them when this started and it only lasted for a couple of days.  I had a couple of options but the first thing I tried was to bring Mel to the house.  He had been inside for short periods of time but he sat down and just stared out the window where he could see Maisy.  So much for being a house dog, so I filled my pockets with animal crackers and Mel and I headed back down to Maisy.  We spent the next several hours just walking the paddock and we spent quite a bit of time with the main herd with both of them being aware of where the ram was all of the time.   I made sure that Maisy got most of the attention and I did short grooming sessions on her and not Mel.  I'll never know for certain but I'm pretty sure the brush is what tripped her trigger.  The two of them almost seemed joined at the hip and were always together until the afternoon before she started with the attitude.  I groomed Maisy and then started on Mel which got a growl from Maisy.  She hadn't been aggressive toward Mel from the first day here but the grooming of Mel changed that.  They seemed to have settled down by feeding time and I let Maisy inside the shop to eat and kept Mel outside while I sat on the door step.  Things are back to normal now and they both get to come inside to eat with no issues except now when I let them out and give them a treat, she expects to go back into the shop by herself before I leave.  I sit with her a bit and she turns toward the door when she is satisfied she is still the Queen.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 20, 2019)

I like the way you handled that. Animals can be so complex. Glad things have evened out between them now.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2019)

Blindfold Maisy when you brush Mel— in the house—in a closet? Be vewy vewy quiet....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2019)

Yep, seems like Mel's grooming time needs to be surreptitious. Glad you got it worked out!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 20, 2019)

It is amazing that something like that would set her off and make her feel that  "HER TIME, HER SPECIALNESS"  was being threatened.  Glad that you figured it out and that you have figured out a way to get them back on tract.  I know that you will be able to work around this so that she doesn't see you "giving him special attention"  as she thinks that brushing her is only for the "queen" and not for the "peons" !!!!!  It is actually kind of funny, but I am sure for a little bit there it wasn't funny for you to deal with.  I give you alot of credit for figuring it out and coming up with a way to get them back to being friends again.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 20, 2019)

Dogs usually work things out but Mel was avoiding confrontation to the point of going off by himself to avoid her stares but fortunately we were able to redirect everything the same day we first saw it.  That big boy literally seems like he can see into your soul as those sad looking eyes look into you.

Maisy is a thinker.  Not long after we first got her, we had a long tarp on a north facing fence for a wind break.  She figured out that she could pull that tarp off of the fence and wad it up in an outside corner which made a perfect climbing aid.

When Mel first got here, I would sit on the door step to the shop and feed them on opposite sides of where I was sitting.  Maisy knew that if she could get close enough to Mel's food, she could growl and he would leave the food bowl.  I had my head turned in Mel's direction but was watching Maisy as she held her head down over her bowl, she would slowly nudge the bowl an inch or two and look up at me to make sure I wasn't watching.  She did this several times until I turned my head and said her name.   She lay down by her bowl and finished eating since she knew she was caught.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Maisy knew that if she could get close enough to Mel's food, she could growl and he would leave the food bowl.  I had my head turned in Mel's direction but was watching Maisy as she held her head down over her bowl, she would slowly nudge the bowl an inch or two and look up at me to make sure I wasn't watching.  She did this several times until I turned my head and said her name.   She lay down by her bowl and finished eating since she knew she was caught.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 25, 2019)

They are still getting along but I can tell that Maisy is waiting for me to screw up so I make sure she gets extra time.

Mel still hasn't done any digging but he has a couple of spots on the ledge rock that he has pulled the dirt away from the edges.  His coat is so thick that he had pulled the grass off of a couple of spots so he can lay in the damp dirt.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 26, 2019)

He has more to do at your place Mike and it's  not hot there right now....maybe he won't  be a pit digger any more  after all he can sit on the hill and see everything 
Please give him a big hug from .us


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 26, 2019)

I shall do that.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2019)

Could be the ledge feels cool enough and he won't feel the need to dig pits.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello Mel, I just arrived here at the new house and mom said you are the  perfect gentleman.and she hopes I will be a mellow boy like you.....from what I hear you are a legend  in this neighborhood...nice to meet you, 
your little friend Winston.
PS mom sends love and hugs to you and your family


 family


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 19, 2020)

Winston looks a bit mischievous which is a good thing since they are thinkers,    He is a handsome boy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 19, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> Winston looks a bit mischievous which is a good thing since they are thinkers,    He is a handsome boy.


Oh Mike he is a thinker for sure....he reminds me of Mel in a quiet calm way...and a smaller package right now, lol
Give the boy a hug for us,


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2020)

Winston is already showing great promise. With you as his Mommy, he will accomplish great things.


----------

